# Plumeria



## fishjunky

Hey Folks
We have started a plumeria farm locally with ~2500 plants/trees. We have ~300 varieties and are selling cuttings, rooted cuttings and 3-35 gallon trees this year. I will be posting a number of the varieties we have available this year in the general sales section soon. In the mean time, if you just want to try plumies or are looking for a specific variety, PM or contact me at (409)771-oh-3-oh-eight.

fishjunky


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

and you are located where ?


----------



## bonehead

How much are you selling cutting for ?


----------



## fishjunky

We don't have a retail store so show by appointment.
Cost for unrooted cuttings are $5 for generic pink/white/yellow and $12-20 for named varieties

fj


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

gee whiz, I see from your area code, you are in TX.

can you give at least the county ?


----------



## fishjunky

Sorry, Galveston County


----------



## Muddskipper

I spoke to Mike and he has some cool colors/ varities that I want.

Dark Marron reds like Cranberry and Scott Prat or even the Duke or Pop's red

And multi colors like 
San Migule, Sun Dance, OZ Fruit Salad, and the East & West Center

I feel like I am going to need to go down there and pick out my cuttings.

PM mike if you have time during the week in the mornings


----------



## Johnny9

My favorite is Lemon Drop (solid Yellow) AWESUM


----------



## redfish203

Mike is not only my fishin buddy but also a hardcore plumie addict. He has amassed an incredible stock of both starter and exotic plants. He can fix you up with the good stuff.


----------



## redfish203

Here are some plumeria that came from mike and some are mine.

1. Jean Moragne
2. Bangkok Fire
3. Aztec
4. Unknown, we call "Key West Red"
5. Unknown, we call "Sheila"
6. Hilo Beauty


----------



## Slip

Man, i have two that are around 9 foot tall, but no where near that bushed out as in photo. I do dig mine up in winter and store away. Put in ground two weeks ago. Love Plumerias!
Do you winterize or dig up for winter?


----------



## redfish203

slip knot said:


> Man, i have two that are around 9 foot tall, but no where near that bushed out as in photo. I do dig mine up in winter and store away. Put in ground two weeks ago. Love Plumerias!
> Do you winterize or dig up for winter?


Slip Knot, the bigger tree has never been out of the ground, but I am right on the water. It got burnt back and was actually a bit bigger than what you see when the freezes came. I have quite a few that stay in the ground and they are happy happy. Some are 10 to 15 years old. Post some pics!!


----------



## Slip

Here is a few shots of my Plumeria.


----------



## Goags

I like me some plumerias! Are these current pics? Just moved mine back outside last wke, and they're still sticks.


----------



## Slip

Mine are from last year. Mine are still sticks also.


----------



## Goags

10-4, slip knot, I've got a few different ones, but want more!


----------



## fishjunky

Goags
Is your last pic Bankok Fire?
fj><)))'>--


----------



## Goags

fishjunky said:


> Goags
> Is your last pic Bankok Fire?
> fj><)))'>--


Being a novice, I have no clue on names of any of them...but I'd like to know. Some from Hawaii, some from a doc in Galveston, some from the Katy annual show?


----------



## Slip

Me too, don't know names. I just call mine rainbow or mother plant for my originals and children.....lol. I absolutely love that pink one above here.


----------



## redfish203

Goags said:


> I like me some plumerias! Are these current pics? Just moved mine back outside last wke, and they're still sticks.


my previous pics are from last year, these are today. They are just starting to bud out and just waking up. Also attached a pic of Nebels Rainbow from last year, the first pic. Slip Knot, any idea what the rainbow you posted is? Keep the pics coming, love the plumies!


----------



## rockyraider

How do you get them to bloom more often? We have a decent sized plant in a large pot but it seems to only bloom a few times each summer. Can you recommend something to keep it flowering all summer? They are the best smelling flower ever.


----------



## Muddskipper

rockyraider said:


> How do you get them to bloom more often? We have a decent sized plant in a large pot but it seems to only bloom a few times each summer. Can you recommend something to keep it flowering all summer? They are the best smelling flower ever.


different trees do different things

I have found being on a schedule helps, and to feed small amounts through the season


----------



## fishjunky

Each spring I top dress with composted chicken manure. I feed a balanced fertilizer (Jack's 20-20-20) monthly during the growing season. May and September I add just a tad of Epsom salts. I fertilize good in late September/early October to give them a boost the following spring (stored energy). Potted plants occasionally get left over coffee grounds or coffee to help keep soil acidified. Other than that I occasionally foliar feed with Medina Hasta Grow (6-12-6) Hope this helps guys. fj><)))'>--


----------



## fishjunky

*First bloom*

First bloom of the season, cranberry. Early blooms are kind of pale but this one will bloom burgandy by July. Lousy phone pic, sorry.


----------



## fishjunky

*Tiki Plant Sale*

Tiki Garden Club is have a plant sale at the front of the island Saturday. We'll have a few plumies available there
><)))'>


----------



## redfish203

I found another pic from last year, this is "Duke". Duke is very showy and a prolific bloomer. Fishjunky lives down the street and we both have Duke in the ground...One of my favorites. Anybody got more plumie pics?


----------



## fishjunky

*It begins.....finally*

Recent warm days have really given them a boost. Thai Tangerine, Gardenia, Kimo, California Sally...not true to color until it really heats up.


----------



## redfish203

*First blooms of the year*

First Blooms are in:

-Bangkok fire
-Sheila
-Jean Morangne

I am also selling 3 large plants in the miscellaneous section to make room for some new plants, they are all pinks.


----------



## bonehead

I have some but no blooms yet . Mine are just now leafing out good .


----------



## propsfullfwd

Where can I buy jacks around Houston? Or should I just order it


----------



## Goags

Couple of pics this morning


----------



## TCStealth

Hey Fishjunkie. Where are you located with all those beautiful plumerias?


----------



## fishjunky

I live on Tiki but our farm is between TC and Dickinson. We sell from there by appointment. PM me and I'll be glad to give you my cell and set something up

Cheers

MK


----------



## Slip

Many of my Plumeria did not bloom at all this year and none bloomed as much as past years for some unknown reason, but here are a few.


----------



## fishjunky

Great pics Slip Knot! Water droplets always add a good effect. Better enjoy those blooms now, dreaded winter on the way.

fj


----------



## Slip

fishjunky said:


> Great pics Slip Knot! Water droplets always add a good effect. Better enjoy those blooms now, dreaded winter on the way.
> 
> fj


Thanks, and the water was real. It rained a few hours prior to this overnight. Yes, will be digging them all up next month for the winter. I have 10, I believe.


----------



## fishinfool

we have two cuttings in a pot trying to grow but not very succesfully. can yall tell me the best way to treat and care for a cutting when first planted. pot size, fertilizer, etc. my mom has few that have grown, but i think have only bloomed once in about 5 years. saw some really nice large trees when i was in Palm beach florida this summer.


----------



## Muddskipper

I have about a 50% on growing cuttings 

I have read that its best to let new cuttings dry out for a few days prior to planting

Once planted, don't over water or keep the soil moist- they can rot

My neighbor and mom plant them in any soil but I was told well drained soil is preferred

Look up Texas plumeria society and you will find every question answered


----------



## fishjunky

rooting cuttings can be a challenge this time of year. Evenings are cool and sun hours are getting shorter. Cuttings need heat to root. Here's the "readers digest" of what works for us. Square off cut end. Dip in rooting powder (stops bleeding). Set in shade for 2 weeks to callous. Pot up in good draining soil. Water in thoroughly. Place in warm area (sun or shade but protected from rain). Do not water again until you have 2-3 fully formed leaves.

You may have better luck this time of year moving the potted cuttings inside to a warm sunny window.

We have also had good luck burying 2 day old cuttings 2/3 of the way in slightly damp (not wet)fine mulch for a month, then potting them when we see swelling in the cambium (this indicates roots are beginning to form).

Good luck and feel free to PM me if you have more questions. I don't have all the answers but know what works for us.

Cheers

fj><)))'>


----------



## Slip

I have had 50% sucess with putting in soil to root as others have said. Had better putting cutting in a cup of water and wait until it roots out then plant in soil. A little warmer water on a window sill works better. Too much water in dirt will cause cutting to rot, but have had some rot without water. Then again, my wife stuk a few cutting straight in ground in yard and all of them rooted well, even with rain and location stays wetter than other locations. Go figure.

Here are a few blooms from this morning.


----------



## pulvino

*Hardy pulmeria?*

Are there any plumeria that can stand up to Conroe winters?


----------



## Muddskipper

I pull all mine in on the first on November and I am in Houston

All leaves come off until spring

Any freeze will kill them and turn them to mush!


----------



## Slip

I dig mine up in November also or before first freeze. Replant in March.


----------



## redfish203

No they will not take a freeze but I have some large trees that have been in the ground for 12 plus years on the coast. They survived the freak snow storm and the freezes we had a couple of years back. I protected them as best I could and they did freeze back some but survived. I have left smaller plants outside down to 33, although plumeria society advises against it, seems they want you to move them in at 40 or so, but I never have.


----------



## fishjunky

Hey folks!
Time to watch the weather close, supposed to get cooolllddd 
Plumies will be fine in mid 30's but most won't tolerate 32 or below. Dig 'em up and move em in if you have any threat of a freeze. Hang em, stack 'emâ€¦whatever works for you. Avoid having them sit on concrete or anything plastic. Good luckâ€¦.come on spring!

fj


----------



## Profish00

fishjunky said:


> Hey folks!
> Time to watch the weather close, supposed to get cooolllddd
> Plumies will be fine in mid 30's but most won't tolerate 32 or below. Dig 'em up and move em in if you have any threat of a freeze. Hang em, stack 'emâ€¦whatever works for you. Avoid having them sit on concrete or anything plastic. Good luckâ€¦.come on spring!
> 
> fj


PM me when you did your up. tks


----------



## fishjunky

Profish-Sorry I didn't PM, didn't see your post until last couple of days.

This freeze has past so, if you didn't move your plants in, its time to inspect for damage and try to minimize it. Plants that were damaged will probably be showing 2 indicators by now. First thing to look for is dried white substance on the tips. This is caused by the cells bursting as the sap in the tender tips froze. If you see this, watch the plant closely for the second indicator, shriveling and darkening at the tips. Any branches that are showing this need to be cut back to clean, white wood immediately. Left alone, the shrivel/rot can travel all the way to the main trunk, possibly killing the entire plant.

Cheers and C'MON Spring!

fj><)))'>


----------



## Waterdawg19

fishjunky said:


> Profish-Sorry I didn't PM, didn't see your post until last couple of days.
> 
> This freeze has past so, if you didn't move your plants in, its time to inspect for damage and try to minimize it. Plants that were damaged will probably be showing 2 indicators by now. First thing to look for is dried white substance on the tips. This is caused by the cells bursting as the sap in the tender tips froze. If you see this, watch the plant closely for the second indicator, shriveling and darkening at the tips. Any branches that are showing this need to be cut back to clean, white wood immediately. Left alone, the shrivel/rot can travel all the way to the main trunk, possibly killing the entire plant.
> 
> Cheers and C'MON Spring!
> 
> fj><)))'>


I have 2 large plumeria's that are in the ground and showing weather damage. Should I cut them back if they are still going to be out in the elements? Thoughts??

Thanks,
Waterdawg


----------



## fishjunky

Dawg
Just my opinion, I would get rid of the damage as quickly as possible even though we have another 6-8 weeks with freeze possibilities. If you are seeing any significant shriveling starting at the tip (looks like the tip is dying) I would cut back to clean white wood. Without addressing the damage, I have seen limbs rot all the way back to the trunk and have actually lost a couple of plants.


----------



## Waterdawg19

fishjunky said:


> Dawg
> Just my opinion, I would get rid of the damage as quickly as possible even though we have another 6-8 weeks with freeze possibilities. If you are seeing any significant shriveling starting at the tip (looks like the tip is dying) I would cut back to clean white wood. Without addressing the damage, I have seen limbs rot all the way back to the trunk and have actually lost a couple of plants.


 When i cut them back, should i put anything on the newly cut ends? or leave them exposed? Thanks for the response.


----------



## fishjunky

Dawg
I try to cut at an angle to prevent holding water. I also try to line up the cut so as many leaf scars as possible are near it to promote additional branches. I have never coated the cut with anything, but some folks use nurseryman's paint.

Cheers and good luck.

fj


----------



## Waterdawg19

Thanks Fishjunky!


----------



## fishjunky

Well its acting like winter is waning, but the way this winter has gone I'm not convinced. Time to take a good look at plants in storage. Make sure there are no black or dark shriveling tips. This can be a sign of freeze damage or black tip fungus. Black tip is notorious for showing up just before plants start out of dormancy and can cause major damage to plants. If any of the signs above are noticed, cut the branch back to clean white wood. A copper based fungicide sprayed on all tips if also a good preventive measure. Several local plant sales are on tap beginning in March. I will post dates in the coming days.
In the mean time, COME ON SPRING!


----------



## Muddskipper

I have redone 14 citrus in containers... And keep eyeing the plumerias in the garage

I'm glad you posted something.... I figured I would wait until the end of the month

I still want some cutting fishjunky....and I bugged me all last season that I failed to get with you.... Not this year... It's going to happen!


----------



## redfish203

fishjunky said:


> Well its acting like winter is waning, but the way this winter has gone I'm not convinced. Time to take a good look at plants in storage. Make sure there are no black or dark shriveling tips. This can be a sign of freeze damage or black tip fungus. Black tip is notorious for showing up just before plants start out of dormancy and can cause major damage to plants. If any of the signs above are noticed, cut the branch back to clean white wood. A copper based fungicide sprayed on all tips if also a good preventive measure. Several local plant sales are on tap beginning in March. I will post dates in the coming days.
> In the mean time, COME ON SPRING!


After I spotted a couple in your garage, I came home a took a good look at mine...Bangkok got the tip rot dangit and so did duke! The ones I left in the yard look better than the ones in the garage, guess its a **** shoot bc I got down to 28...go figure


----------



## fishjunky

Mudd- Bring it on, daddy will hook u up!

Redfish- Ya as you and I talked about, have seen plants left in the ground that were devastated, while 400 yds down the street plants sustained no damage. Go figure but, when in doubt pull it out.

fj


----------



## Waterdawg19

Anybody put their plumerias back out?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

mine have been for for 2 weeks on the back porch

some have leaves popping


----------



## Muddskipper

I got mine out.. Repotted 3 ...

Friend called me up and bought to many from a supplier in Hawaii....

I now have 8 new ones under a grow light in the garage....
-Aztec Gold
-Samoan Fluff
-Dasiy Wilcox
All cuttings

And a bunch on small ones growing that came from seed

I still want a dark marron one and a dark red- I'm waiting for Fishjunky to tell us about his next show


----------



## redfish203

Helped fishjunky get out some of his many plants at home yesterday, got the ones I pulled back in the ground last weekend. The larger plants that I did not pull made it with minimal damage.


----------



## fishjunky

Many thanks Redfish. Ah yes it's time. I will be starting at the Ghouse this morning.


----------



## Waterdawg19

Do you guys repot all your plants with fresh mix when you bring them out?


----------



## chazenreds

In addition to the above question, what is the best potting mix?


----------



## fishjunky

As general rule I don't replace soil every year. If there are roots growing out of the weep holes I will either root trim and repot with new soil or put in a bigger pot.

I do top dress with organic material in spring. I have been using composted chicken manure for the last 3 years. It seems to give them a jump.


Regarding soil, any good draining soil will work for plumes. A citrus, palm, cactus mix works well.

One caution when bringing them out for spring, remove any black or shriveled tips. These are indications of either cold damage or black tip. 

Hope to see lots of pics of everyones blooms this year.


----------



## Waterdawg19

Where do you get your composted chicken manure?


----------



## WillieT

Can someone post a picture of a cold damaged plant and a plant with black tip disease? Thanks.


----------



## fishjunky

Dawg- I get mine at Texas City Feed Store

Dog- I'll take some pics and post, give me a day or so.


----------



## WillieT

fishjunky said:


> Dawg- I get mine at Texas City Feed Store
> 
> Dog- I'll take some pics and post, give me a day or so.


Thank you.


----------



## fishjunky

Dog
1st pic, freeze damage. Sap freezes and cells actually explode. 2nd pic is black tip fungus

Cheers
fj


----------



## WillieT

Thank you junkie. I notice on the pic that the freeze damage also caused shriveling at the tip of the plant, whereas the tip showed no shriveling with the fungus. Thanks again.


----------



## fishjunky

Dog
Tips may shrivel with black tip as well, or may seal off like the pic. Either way its best to cut back to clean wood.


----------



## WillieT

fishjunky said:


> Dog
> Tips may shrivel with black tip as well, or may seal off like the pic. Either way its best to cut back to clean wood.


Thanks, hope I don't experience it. Just getting started with Plumerias. I hope to have several when we move south.


----------



## fishjunky

*It's time*

Got my 1st 2 sets of blooms. Nothing exotic, Aztec and Norma Barber....but hey, after the winter we've had I'll take it


----------



## fishjunky

*2 new ones*

Two new ones this morning, Jennette and Sven


----------



## fishjunky

*PSA Show/Sale*

PSA Plumeria Show/Sale in Clear Lake is scheduled for June 13 this year. I'll post the flyer as soon as I get a copy.

fj


----------



## fishjunky

*3 new ones today*

Pink Pansy, J105, NoID pink


----------



## fishjunky

*Allison*

Allison. She'll heat up more in June


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Darn those are prettyâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.good job guys.

Mikey


----------



## fishjunky

*Katie Moragne this morning*

Katie woke up this morning....


----------



## Slip

It seems I lost all of my Plumeria through the winter. A few I had since 2005 too. I dug up in November as usual and replant in March. I store in a building with mild heat, but guess not enough this year. Sad as I had several nice sized ones too. One was 9 foot tall that was lost.


----------



## Muddskipper

Don't even know this ones name

Maybe fishjunky can help- 1st year it's bloomed!


----------



## fishjunky

Hmmmm my best guess is Courtade Pink, however like I was told a few years ago when trying to ID an unknown, call it "YOURS". Nice pic!


----------



## fishjunky

*Today*

Plants are loving this rain!
Katie, Polynesian sunset, Bali Hai Gold


----------



## Mikeyhunts

**** those are Cool.
Y'all are giving me the bug.
Are they hard to keep in our summer heat in Houston?


----------



## Muddskipper

Nah.... Good pot and good soil

The trick is bringing them inside the garage in November until ate February


----------



## fishjunky

*PSA show/sale*

I posted the flyer for the PSA plumeria show/sale in CLC on TTM. If anyone is interested, take a look. I'll be there.

Cheers

MK


----------



## fishjunky

*Today*

Yellow Rose of Tiki, Pink Ruffles, Mary Moragne, Maverick, Phenang Peach


----------



## Waterdawg19

Those have some great colors. 
Here is my first bloom of the year. Have about 4 others that should be popping in the next week or so. The second pic is a plant I left in the ground through winter. It's was a pretty large plant with multiple branches. Glad it's making a comeback.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters




----------



## CoastalOutfitters

my first of the year slaughter pink


----------



## fishjunky

*Today*

Pot O' Gold, Mardi Gras, Jennette mother tree


----------



## Waterdawg19

FishJunky is everything blooming at your farm?


----------



## fishjunky

Dawg
Actually a very small percentage of my plants have open blooms. Everything is running late this year. I'm guessing two weeks from now that will all change.


----------



## fishjunky

Richards Star this morning


----------



## fishjunky

*today*

Twisted Zen, a seedling of mine.


----------



## chazenreds

fishjunky said:


> Twisted Zen, a seedling of mine.


Very cool seedling. What was the female parent? Have you done any controlled crosses in your nursery? I tried to make crosses last year but was unsuccessful setting seed pods. Maybe this year.


----------



## fishjunky

The pod parent was Elizabeth Thornton. I've been trying to cross pollinate specific varieties using the old broom straw method with limited success. Haven't mastered the technical method I've seen demonstrated on the web. I have enough varieties in close proximity to each other that I just try to germinate seeds from good pod parents and hope the critters have done the cross pollination.


----------



## Muddskipper

Check out my desert rose (Adenium obesum) 

Very simular flower with out the pod


----------



## Muddskipper

Compared to this plumeria

Once again Would love to here a name


----------



## Muddskipper

When looking at them like this they are only simular in colors 

So never mind and sorry for the high jack


----------



## fishjunky

Skipper

I went through my catalog as well as 3 other growers' sites and haven't positively ID'd it. The round tips are what is throwing me. I know I have seen it...will keep looking.

MK


----------



## fishjunky

*Today*

Artistry, not a big bloomer for me but worth it when it does


----------



## Goags

first blooms of the year for me...waited an extra month before dragging them outta the garage. Very similar to Mudskippers', but have just opened


----------



## fishjunky

*No ID*

No ID but I suspect its a Moragne


----------



## chazenreds

First bloom of the year. Aussie Confetti.


----------



## fishjunky

Saweet!


----------



## fishjunky

Reminder,Plumeria Society show/sale is Saturday. I will be at table L so stop by and say HI


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Junky, 

Will you be at the July sale in Fort Bend?
I might attend that one.


----------



## fishjunky

I should be, yes. Look forward to meeting you

New seedling, named it Razzarita


----------



## Waterdawg19

Hey FishJunky. Here is the Nancy Ames Rainbow I scooped up from you. The bloom is beautiful.


----------



## fishjunky

Dawg, nice!
I posted some tips on TTM about navigating the PSA sale tomorrow. If anyone is going for the 1st time it may help. First hour or so is a free for all full blown feeding frenzy


----------



## Waterdawg19

Vera Cruz Rose opened today!


----------



## fishjunky

Nice Dawg!

Here's India and Jeannie from yesterday


----------



## fishjunky

Scarlet Knight this morning. First bloom of this one for me.


----------



## fishjunky

*This morning*

Beauty Queen


----------



## fishjunky

*Seedlings*

PSA requires a seedling bloom 3 times before it can be registered. I have seen limited changes but this one is a chameleon. First pic is 2013, second is this year. Go figure....


----------



## fishjunky

*This Morning*

Thai Splash and Hot Embers


----------



## fishjunky

*Today*

Texas Aggie


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Amazing!!
Thanks for posting.


----------



## fishjunky

*Today*

Thai Lurline


----------



## Profish00

Not sure the type









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishjunky

Looks like what I named Yellow Rose of Tiki. It is all over Tiki. Think it may be Vera Cruz Rose but can't get PSA to confirm. Whatever you call it, it's a blooming machine and has a great aroma. Enjoy!

MK


----------



## fishjunky

Thai Orange


----------



## fishingcacher

How long does it take before you can keep them in the ground year round? Do you protect them in the winter with a heat lamp and a cover? What do you do on the farm to protect yours? Thanks in advance.


----------



## fishjunky

Fish
Because of the number I have at the farm, I move everything into the greenhouse by Tgiving. It's a 2 day process. Here on Tiki the only reason we pull them is if a freeze is predicted. Plumeria can not take any sort of real freeze without damage, no matter how big or old. If yours are small enough to cover, they are small enough to dig up and move in. If too big for that, take a large nice shaped cutting...just in case the mother plant doesn't survive. At least you will have a good restart in spring. When in doubt pull em out.

Cheers,

Mk


----------



## fishingcacher

fishjunky said:


> Fish
> Because of the number I have at the farm, I move everything into the greenhouse by Tgiving. It's a 2 day process. Here on Tiki the only reason we pull them is if a freeze is predicted. Plumeria can not take any sort of real freeze without damage, no matter how big or old. If yours are small enough to cover, they are small enough to dig up and move in. If too big for that, take a large nice shaped cutting...just in case the mother plant doesn't survive. At least you will have a good restart in spring. When in doubt pull em out.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Mk


I guess I will have to move to Hawaii.


----------



## fishjunky

Fish
I know people in Michigan and Pennsylvania that grow them. Theirs spend 5 months per year in the basement next to the furnace, so ours spending 3 months in the garage aint so bad


----------



## fishjunky

Salmon Pink


----------



## Mikeyhunts

This thread is awesome.
Thanks for posting the thread fish junky and thanks for all the other pics.


----------



## fishjunky

Mikey
No worries
BTW: I posted they flyer for the Ft Bend PSA show/sale that's next Saturday on TTM

Cheers

MK


----------



## fishjunky

*Reminder*

Ft Bend plumeria show/sale is this Saturday at Ft Bend Co. Fairgrounds, 9:30-3:00. Stop by table U and say HI if you make it out.

MK


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

I deff. plan to attend , where are you stationed ?


----------



## Waterdawg19

Hey FishJunky,

I won't be able to make the show. Let me know if you have any rooted Jeannie Morange left after the show?

Thanks,
Erik


----------



## fishjunky

Coastal

Sorry for delayed response, I was at table U

Dawg

I have some rooting. will check tomorrow. If they have roots I'll PM.

It was a fun sale. Lots of nice folks.

fj><)))'>--


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

ok thanks , picked up a few cheapies


man, that place is a nut-farm every year, like old ladies at a clothing fire day sale


----------



## fishjunky

CoastalOutfitters said:


> ok thanks , picked up a few cheapies
> 
> man, that place is a nut-farm every year, like old ladies at a clothing fire day sale


Ya and that one is calmer than the Clear Lake sale. First hour is a blue light special for sure. I posted tips before that sale on how to navigate these things. I'll repost before next years CLC sale.

Cheers

MK


----------



## fishjunky

*Bayou Belle*

New seedling, named her Bayou Belle


----------



## BlueWave86

Anybody know what kind this guy might be? Smells so good!


----------



## fishjunky

Does it have a baby powder like smell?


----------



## fishjunky

*Hurricane*

Been thinking it wasn't gonna be a good bloom year, but seeing a lot of new inflow in last couple of weeks.

Hurricane


----------



## Goags

first of this no-name for the year


----------



## fishjunky

Goags
My first impression is Plastic Pink

Whatever it is its nice!

MK


----------



## fishjunky

Embers aka Tobas Fire


----------



## fishjunky

Dolly Parton


----------



## fishjunky

Purple Rainbow


----------



## fishjunky

Gina


----------



## fishjunky

Choko Delight Seedling


----------



## WillieT

Beautiful pics. Please keep them coming. I have a few small plants now. Hopefully we will be building down your way sometimes soon. Would love to see how they do and watch them grow. They are beautiful plants.


----------



## fishjunky

Thanks Dog! I take virtually all pics with my iPhone these days. Seem to come out ok. 

Cheers

MK


----------



## fishjunky

Rimfire and Bangkok Fire


----------



## Waterdawg19

*seeds are sprouting!*

We have some of our seeds sprouting. The mother plant is in the pic below. Any idea on what the mother plant might be?


----------



## fishjunky

Dawg that sure looks like San Miguel!


----------



## Goags

Same plant. 2 yrs ago, it had the white w/ yellow center flowers, now they're light pink.?


----------



## Goags

Just snapped on the thought that the multi-stalked plant had been grafted before I bought it. One of the other stalks has some white getting ready to open. DUH


----------



## fishjunky

G_

I have a grafted scott pratt that also branched below the graft, so it blooms maroon and white . I've not mastered grafting, my attempts have been hit or miss. I've seen a few rainbow trees with 5-10 varieties on one base. Sure is cool.

New seedling from Kaleidoscope


----------



## fishjunky

Marco Polo


----------



## el trout

*Plumeria pruning*

I have big leaves on each limb 2'' apart,do you I need to prune...plant is 3' tall and 2.5' wide and 3 has limbs......thanks for info


----------



## fishjunky

Trout
Personally I don't trim leaves. More leaves just mean a healthy vigorous plant.

fj


----------



## fishjunky

Englewood and Carmen


----------



## metal man

What is the freeze danger on Plumeria . I have always pulled mine in the winter and put them in the garage rafters. Most are getting to the point this is a problem. I spent my childhood packing Plumeria in and out for my Mom and have yet to leave one out during winter. I see a lot planted long term in Rockport and keep saying I'm going to leave some but have yet to do it. I sold some art to a nice lady in Key allegro a few years back and she had about twenty monsters in her back yard. How do the do on a hard freeze?


----------



## fishjunky

They cannot tolerate freezing temps. Damage can be as little as a few frozen tips, which die off, all the way to killing the plant completely. If a freeze is predicted and they are too big to dig up and move in, take a safety cutting (in case plant does die) and cover like you would any other tender plant with cloth of some sort. Old style Christmas lites wound around branches or even a single incandescent spot light will help.

fj


----------



## fishjunky

Super Black


----------



## fishjunky

Super Black's not very black right now. Cooler weather and good rains will begin to reduce the intensity of many blooms.

Bagged last batch of cuttings to root for next spring 2 weeks ago. That said, I'm starting to prep for winter. Just fertilized for the last time this season. Used 20-20-20 and Has Ta Gro but good quality 13-13-13 works just as well. I'm just trying to give them good nutrients they can store over winter.

Fall is rust fungus season. Other than causing some premature leaf drop, I can't see that it damages the plant. If it happens to y'all and it bothers you, apply a good broad based fungicide. I am also applying insecticide now to try and prevent early bug problems next spring.

Many varieties are blooming late this year so still got lots of blooms. Hope old man winter goes easy on us this year, but not counting on it.

Cheers

fj><)))>--


----------



## Mikeyhunts

This has been a good thread.
Ive enjoyed the read and the pictures.


----------



## fishjunky

Thanks Mikey!

I've posted this seedling before but I'm stoked about it. Latest blooms are 4". Anybody got an idea for a name?


----------



## fishjunky

NOID, Artistry, Kimo seedling


----------



## Waterdawg19

Have one of our cuttings that bloomed for the first time. Any thoughts on the ID FishJunky?


----------



## fishjunky

Erik
sure looks like San Miguel...very good variety. Here mine I took Thursday


----------



## fishjunky

*This morning*

Hooley Dooley and Kalina


----------



## PHINS

Got this cutting last year at plumeria show Ft Bend. Not sure what it is, but it sure smells good.










Question another plant I do know (orange 80) that I also got at the show put out quite a few buds but only one flower opened and the rest of the buds just fell off or didn't develop. Any ideas?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PHINS

fishjunky said:


> Thanks Mikey!
> 
> I've posted this seedling before but I'm stoked about it. Latest blooms are 4". Anybody got an idea for a name?[/
> 
> How about hurricane?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishjunky

PHIN

Yours looks like Summer Spice at first glance.

Thanks for the name suggestion but there is already a registered variety named hurricane...here it is.


----------



## chazenreds

fishjunky said:


> PHIN
> 
> Yours looks like Summer Spice at first glance.
> 
> Thanks for the name suggestion but there is already a registered variety named hurricane...here it is.


I don't think I have ever seen a plumeria with 6 petals. Would be good if that one set a seed pod.


----------



## fishjunky

It happens once in a while. I actually have a candy stripe that sometimes puts out 7 or even 8 petals, will post a pic if I can find it.

Cheers

fj


----------



## fishjunky

Count petals on flower behind left. I think there are 8 petals


----------



## Waterdawg19

Here is the one we thought might be San Miguel. It is a cutting we got from my brother-in-law in Hawaii. We think it is Kauka Wilder.


----------



## Waterdawg19

Here are the pics.


----------



## fishjunky

Dawg

Is that the same one you posted a few weeks ago to try to ID?

This one does look like Kauka to me, not enough yellow/orange for Teresa. That said so many varieties change a lot depending on conditions....worst case is it's nice and its yours.

Cheers

MK


----------



## Waterdawg19

Yes it is. It has changed quite a bit from the first bloom.


----------



## fishjunky

Black Purple and Jean Moragne


----------



## fishingcacher

I have seen many large plants planted in the ground in Houston. I wonder if they just protect them in the winter until they get big?


----------



## fishjunky

You can bet they are protected against every freeze. Whether they dig them up and store them or cover them, some sort of protection against freeze is essential...regardless of how big they are.


----------



## fishjunky

Still getting some blooms, NOID


----------



## fishjunky

*Odds and ends*

Thought I'd take this rainy afternoon to share a couple of things. I am still successfully rooting cuttings, starting as late as mid September. Still have a few "unplanned" cuttings curing (probably a few more after todays winds). For these late cuttings I tried the bag method. Take a standard sandwich bag, fill 2/3 with good DRY potting soil. Push cured cutting into the soil. Pull bag tight and seal tightly with tape (I use 1" blue painters tape). Place cuttings upright out of the sun/rain. The beauty of bag rooting is the whole thing doesn't take up much room plus you can see the roots emerging so you know when the cutting is taking off. I plan to overwinter these in the bag-big space saver. Here's a Charlotte Ebert I checked this morning.

Also, fall is rust fungus time. For those who have never seen it, 2nd pic shows what it looks like.

Starting to wind down for fall/winter. Redfish are starting to chase white shrimp so hoping to spend more time chasing them than chasing blooms.

Cheers

fj><)))'>--


----------



## Muddskipper

Great post FJ.....


----------



## fishjunky

*Just when you think the party is over...*

J50 makes an appearance


----------



## Whiz

Beautiful, brought cutting back from the Hawaii this past summer. What is the secret to making them grow?


----------



## fishjunky

Whiz
Need a lot more info on current status of your cutting. Folks have posted a few tips and tricks on this thread. Rather than take up space here, PM me and give me the particulars. This is a very hard time to root cuttings but I'll try to help any way I can.

Cheers

fj


----------



## Muddskipper

Fishjunky....

Two of my plants have seed pods on them.....are they supposed to over winter with the pods?


----------



## speck trout chaser

*Late season bloom*

Anybody have a clue on what the name of this color is??


----------



## fishjunky

Muddskipper said:


> Fishjunky....
> 
> Two of my plants have seed pods on them.....are they supposed to over winter with the pods?


Seed pods take around 9 months to mature. Leave them over winter. They should continue to mature. Seed pods have a longitudinal seam. When they get close to mature that seam will start to crack. When I see the crack starting to develop, I cover the entire pod with women's knee high hose to keep the seeds from scattering when the pod opens completely.


----------



## fishjunky

speck trout chaser said:


> Anybody have a clue on what the name of this color is??


Check a variety called Cerise

Cheers
fj


----------



## Waterdawg19

Fishjunky,

Have you started moving your plants inside yet? I am wondering if I should make the move. Do you trim the leaves off prior top moving them?


----------



## Goags

I know ya asked FJ, but mine are still in pots outside, here N of Dallas. They're dropping leaves, for sure, and I'll knock the rest off before I bring em into the garage for the winter.


----------



## fishjunky

Goags, feel free to jump in anytime, no worries! Like I said early on, I never claim to be an expert. I learn new stuff every day. The idea of this thread is for us to all learn these plants better and how to get the best out of them.

With regard to moving them in, no I haven't yet. Will definitely move the farm in before Thanksgiving, simply because it will take 3 guys 18 hrs to do it. I won't move mine in here at home unless a freeze/frost is predicted. Yes I cut all leaves off before moving in.

Cheers all

fj


----------



## Waterdawg19

*November and still blooming.....?*

Had this one open yesterday.


----------



## Goags

Looks like it's time for me to move mine in...
Forecast for Dallas area:

17mph SW
Tuesday
53Â° 34Â°
Sunny 
18mph N
Wednesday
50Â° 34Â°
Sunny 
14mph NNE
Thursday
44Â° 31Â°
Partly Cloudy 
14mph N
Friday
48Â° 36Â°
Mostly Sunny 
7mph E
Saturday
48Â° 38Â°
50%
Showers 
11mph ESE
Sunday
49Â° 31Â°
30%
Few Showers 
14mph N


----------



## fishjunky

GOAGS, guess you got one last gift.

Yup, time protect those puppies.

It's not predicted to freeze where I am but I'm busy preparing. Stripping leaves, sweeping greenhouse, checking heaters, moving racks. I hope to have cover on greenhouse and plants moved in by next week.

For those closer to the coast, frost can also cause tip damage. Even if freeze is not predicted, protect those tips from frost.


Cheers

fj


----------



## fishjunky

Well guys I'm taking a chance simply because I didn't look far enough ahead. Got cover on the greenhouse yesterday but can't get help to move in trees until next week...3 days work. Hope weatherman is right and freeze stays north of I-10. Wish me luck and remember....when in doubt pull em out!

Cheers

fj


----------



## Muddskipper

Looks like you might of gotten lucky 

I spent an hour and a half dragging big tropicals inside the garage....including 15 plumerias


----------



## fishjunky

skip
Ya I ABSOLUTELY did !!!!!!!clouds and wind saved me. Plan to have a crew out tomorrow to get 200 trees in tomorrow. Gonna be a loooonnnggg day


----------



## fishjunky

Well Saturday was an absolute grind but got everything moved into Ghouse. I didn't realize how much the in-ground stuff had grown this year. I think I'll have lots to sell next season because I'm gonna top most of the big stuff.
Hmmm don't know why upload flipped pic, sorry

fj


----------



## tec

I've got one we bought at a nursery last spring. Put out lots of leaves but no flowers yet. So do I just pull it out of the dirt in the pot and remove all the leaves before laying it on a shelf in the garage for the winter?


----------



## fishjunky

Tec
If the pot/plant is small enough to move, DON'T pull it out of its dirt. If a freeze is predicted just move it in pot and all. The only reason I dig up my big trees and move all pots in for winter is because I have too many to wait for a predicted freeze. Even then, I leave all potted plants (up to 30 gallon pots) in the pot. Plants left in the pot get an earlier start in spring. 

Cheers

MK


----------



## tec

Mine is about 2' tall, covered with leaves, and in a 2 gallon container. Leave the leaves on, bring it inside only when it is going to freeze, and stop watering it? Thanks fish.


----------



## redfish203

tec said:


> Mine is about 2' tall, covered with leaves, and in a 2 gallon container. Leave the leaves on, bring it inside only when it is going to freeze, and stop watering it? Thanks fish.


Since FJ is busy at the farn, I will stand in. Yes, the plant needs to be moved in for freezes. If you decide to take the leaves off, just snip them with a half inch stub left on and the stub will fall off, if you strip the leaves by hand you may create an entry point for pathogens. We usually remove leaves for winter storage because they make a mess in the garage/greenhouse and can lead to disease problems. It will go dormant this winter and really does not need its leaves. You can leave it inside all winter just in case you misdiagnose a freeze with no damage to the plant.


----------



## captfrankie

*Wow*

I stumbled upon this thread today. Beautiful. Wish I had found it sooner. My parents belong to the Plumeria Society of America. I spent one full day this week helping my 79yo dad move over 100 plants into the greenhouse. I will definately be getting some exotic cuttings come spring.


----------



## fishjunky

Welcome Capt!
Feel free to chime in anytime.

Can't believe it but madam poni hybrid here at the house still has a few blooms... go figure.


----------



## fishjunky

Hard freeze coming tomorrow night, possibly all the way to Gtown. When in doubt, pull 'em out!

C'mon April!


----------



## tec

Mine is still in a pot and I brought it inside a couple of days ago.


----------



## fishjunky

*Black Tip*

Guys, nows the time to start inspecting your stored plants for black tip/tip rot. I cut back a couple at the Ghouse yesterday that were showing signs of it. Preventive spray of copper sulfate fungicide is effective.

C'MOM APRIL!

fj


----------



## Muddskipper

Fishjunky 

I want you to try something and see if it gives you the same result.

Instead of the cooper sulfate .... Try using store bought hydrogen peroxide.

It's what we use in the organic circles and have great results.....

And this way some guys here could learn if it really works....

BTW- I have great results with it


----------



## fishjunky

I'll give a try on a few, thanks!

fj


----------



## Waterdawg19

*Still early but...... getting the itch.*


----------



## fishjunky

UR KILLIN ME DAWG!!!!
C'Mon April!!!!!


----------



## Waterdawg19

This weather is a tease. Let me know if you are able to root any Thai tangerine cuttings like the one below. The cutting I had didn't make it.


----------



## el trout

*hydoperxide*

peroxide ,do you use 100% strength and brush on and how do you mix the zinc ratio? thanks for the help


----------



## Muddskipper

el trout said:


> peroxide ,do you use 100% strength and brush on and how do you mix the zinc ratio? thanks for the help


Yep.....but don't use the high strength stuff.... Just use the 3 -5% found in a grocery store

http://www.dirtdoctor.com/Hydrogen-Peroxide-Newsletter_vq2387.htm

That link has another link to read as well.


----------



## fishjunky

Skipper

I don't think the peroxide is effective on tip rot, and here's why. Tip rot penetrates internal tissue, much more so than sooty mold, etc. I normally use copper sulfate as a preventive and it stays on pretty well. I believe peroxide breaks down quickly so is probably a "one shot, time of application". I tried it on one plant that had already shown tip rot on a few branches. I checked it last weekend and treated tips that had shown no signs are now turning black and shriveling. I personally don't know of any cure once it starts other than removing the affected tip down to clean white tissue. I pretreated another that is prone to the fungus and it still looks clean.

Oh well it was worth a try.

C'Mon APRIL! PLEEZE!!!!!!!

fj


----------



## Muddskipper

Thanks for the feed back....and that makes sense


----------



## fishjunky

*and so it begins....*

I started potting up some of the cuttings I rooted over winter. Would have done more but ran out of dirt and don't feel like driving to the Ghouse today.


----------



## FREON

I have several cuttings that I was just going to plant in the ground, not in pots. Looking for opinions on this versus putting them in pots first. Thanks


----------



## fishjunky

Freon
In general I want to keep cuttings dry until they are rooted. Planting in the ground takes your control away from that. Some may root just fine, but others may merely rot.

Here's a quick run down of how I root cuttings.

Make sure cut is square with the stem.
Dip fresh cut in anti fungal rooting hormone or powdered sulpher.
Set aside in a shady cool area for about 2 weeks to allow the cut to callous over.
Pot in good draining soil. Water well at time of potting.
Set pot on warm concrete and do not water again until you see 2-4 fully developed leaves.

Plumeria don't need sun to root, they just need bottom heat (warm soil). It's not until leaves develop and they begin photosynthesis that they need sun. I rooted ~100 cuttings over winter on a heat mat in a spare bedroom.

Cheers and welcome. Let us know how your cuttings do.

fj


----------



## FREON

Thanks fj. After they have rooted in the pots, is it ok to go ahead and plant them in the ground or should I wait a while longer?


----------



## fishjunky

Yes you can move them but I would leave them in the pot for the first year just to ensure they have a strong root system.


----------



## fishjunky

It was a 2 day grind, but I had a great crew and we got all plants out of the Ghouse and mother plants in the ground. In the process I took 600 cuttings. Think I'm gonna have to buy more pots this year...


----------



## sotx23

Fish Junky- Where is your place located? Would like to get a few for my pool area


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fishjunky

23
My farm is between Texas City and Dickinson. I've got a new website that should be coming up right after Easter, but sell at the farm by appointment. PM me or call me 4o9 77I o3o8

Cheers
Mike K


----------



## fishjunky

*They're waking up!*

Plumies are starting to wake up and stretch. Now is the time to give them a shot of energy (kinda like a morning cup of coffee). I like Medina Has to Gro and composted chicken manure this time of year. Also take a last look for freeze damage or tip rot and trim any damaged tips. Remember to cut back to clean white tissue throughout and aline the cut to as many leaf scars as possible. I'm looking forward to seeing everyones blooms this year.
Cheers!
fj


----------



## redfish203

Dude, did you get a new deck? What up...


----------



## fishjunky

LOL, ya 2 1/2 months ago...


----------



## fishjunky

*Game*

OK guys, let's start the season off with a game. This is strictly honor system so let your conscience be your guide. The first 2Cooler from Texas (sorry Florida and California) to post a pic of a fully open plumeria bloom *from your own plant and from this year* gets a free rooted Candy Stripe plumeria. I'll even pay shipping or you can come to the farm to pick up.
Cheers!
fj><)))'>


----------



## chazenreds

I'm game.


----------



## Waterdawg19

I'm game. Just fed em some Medina tonight.


----------



## redfish203

I have candy stripe but will play along...this is Jeanie M today and she is budding out everywhere no flowers yet.


----------



## fishjunky

Better start talking sweet to those plants boys, I got a bunch ready to pop. This is Irma Bryant. Thank God its finally April. Had a friend here on Tiki tell me she's got a couple of seedlings open already.


----------



## fishjunky

*Something to try*

Every year I have cuttings that just won't cure. They begin shriveling and rot from the cut end up. Even when I recut them they often just turn to mush. This is especially true of green tender limbs that don't have a lot of woody structure and some varieties are notoriously hard to root...Madam Poni, Texas Aggie and Dwarf Richard Criley all come to mind. This year I have 75 or so that started doing this. As I prepped to recut, I remembered something I read a few years ago in a blog. Dip the fresh cut end in melted wax to seal and prevent desiccation. I figured WTH so I'm giving it a try. So far so good. The ends are staying firm and no sign of rot. Some were dipped over 2 weeks ago. Blogger said the wax does not inhibit root growth. If it works it might help in cases where a short tip breaks off of a prize variety. Will report in the future on how well it works. Cheers


----------



## Profish00

I win, lol









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishjunky

LMAO Pro! Nice try. I actually talked to a lady plumie freak here on Tiki that told me she does have a couple of seedlings with open blooms. Of course she does everything but cook them hot breakfast every morning.


----------



## fishjunky

Next Saturday (Apr 25) there will be 2 plant sales going on and I'll have plumeria at both. I will be at the Tiki Island Earth Day Sale at Tiki Plaza at the front of the island, sponsored by the Tiki Garden Club. Hours are 10-2:00. The other sale is at Jimbo's Nursery in Santa Fe and is sponsored by the Bromeliad Society. My good friend Loretta Osteen will be manning my table and will also be giving a good presentation on plumeria. She is VERY knowledgeable and a sweetheart. Stop by either and say HI.


----------



## fishjunky

Gonna cover a couple of topics:
First the two plant sales Saturday. I'll have some good varieties at both. Jeannie Moragne(my personal favorite), Duke, Rimfire, Sundance, Negril, Poly Sunset,Texas Beauty, Elsie, Donald Angus, Iris Rock Sunset just to name a few.

2nd is my post about dipping fickle cuttings in wax to seal and stop shriveling. The larger cuttings I dipped are doing fine. Many of the ones I was chasing rot with have continued to shrivel. My take is that whatever bacteria or fungus caused them to rot in the first place has already established in their system so all I did was waste candle wax. That said I do have a few that I recut that seem to be staying firm. I guess the takeaway is if you have to recut, you got nothing to lose so why not give it a try.

3rd I heard a rumor a fellow 2C'r has an open bloom. I told him to post it up. Stay tuned...


----------



## TCStealth

I have an open bloom.


----------



## TCStealth

Can't get the pic to post. Keep getting an error.


----------



## TCStealth

Finally got it to upload


----------



## fishjunky

Winner Winner Chicken Dinner. Congrats TC! Get with me and I'll get you your plant.

fj


----------



## redfish203

We need details...variety, where grown, hothouse or in ground, either way good job mine are still a ways off.


----------



## TCStealth

Not sure the variety. May vera Cruz rose?? Colors get darker during hot weather. This plant is in a pot with holes cut in it. I planted it on the south side of my house in late February. I also used FJ's juicing method.


----------



## rjr

All you guys sound like you know what you're doing so I have a quick silly question. I got some plumeria cuttings this year and have them potted and they seem to be doing well so far. No flowering but they all have healthy green leaves growing, although I have no idea what variety they are. 
My question is, is there a method to pruning them to a certain short bushy shape about 3' tall from the top of the pot?

They are currently growing a single stalk straight up and I'd like to shape them over the next few years.


----------



## fishjunky

rjr

If the main stalk is too tall to begin with, you can cut it and start again. Line up as many leaf scars (the little smiles) along the upstream side of the cut. This will give you the best chance of getting multiple branches from on cut. Leaf scars are what produce branches. As far as strictly limiting plant size, that may be a challenge. In general you have to have mature branches to get blooms. For some varieties and circumstances that is 6" and others its 2'. I doubt you can cut multiple times in a season and get much of a bloom. That said, I'm wrong on a regular basis so give a try on 1 and let us know how it works out.

Cheers

fj


----------



## fishjunky

TCStealth said:


> Finally got it to upload


Got my 1st open at the farm today. My pic isn't any better than yours but...


----------



## fishjunky

Let the fun begin! I have so many inflow this year but they all have a ways to go. A few have popped early tho. Aztec, Summer Spice, Guillotts Sunset, Pink Nova


----------



## fishjunky

Penang Peach today. Nothing like it is in July, but nice in its own right.


----------



## Muddskipper

You have them popping!

No flowers yet, but my second yr seedlings from Hawwaii are 2'

And still have seed pods just hanging around


----------



## fishjunky

Besides wading 8" of water and restocking 25+ trees after last notes storm, here's what I found at the farm this morning. Pops Red, Yellow Rose of Tiki and Jennette


----------



## fishjunky

Jeannie is also starting to pop


----------



## fishjunky

Thai Rimfire


----------



## slpfishingmom

All this rain in Katy is causing a lot of yellowing leaves. I pick them off everyday. All my plants are full of inflows and are looking great, I guess it it just too much water that is causing the yellow leaves? Should I be worried ?


----------



## Waterdawg19

First bloom of the year. Seems like it took forever. Have a number of other inflows as well. Three of which have never bloomed before that will be a surprise.


----------



## fishjunky

Slp- Unless you start to see shriveling in the stems or there's a wholesale leaf drop, I wouldn't worry much. Plumeria are susceptible to root rot if the roots sit in water. I assume you have them in pots with good draining soil?

Dawg- Congrats! Be sure and post up your NOID's. BTW- I'm rooting several Tangerine so stay tuned


----------



## Muddskipper

My seed pod finally opened


----------



## chazenreds

My first of the year. Aussie Confetti.


----------



## fishjunky

I just posted flyer for the PSA Clear Lake plumeria sale on TTM


----------



## fishjunky

My Valentine, Seashell, Thai Splash showed up this morning


----------



## fishjunky

Yolanda, first time she's bloomed for me.


----------



## Waterdawg19

Beautiful


----------



## Waterdawg19

We call the first one pink. Not sure of the name. We call the second peterson's gold. Not sure if that is the name. It is very fragrant. Fsh junky?


----------



## Waterdawg19

Couldn't post the pics from my phone. Here they are.


----------



## Waterdawg19

First blooms from our no name red.


----------



## fishjunky

Dawg- No matter what its real name is, I'd call it MINE. Nice flower bud!

Reminder: PSA show and sale is Saturday 9-3 Nassau Bay Community Center. I have table V. Stop by and say hi

fj


----------



## Waterdawg19

Fishjunky - I have an ant pile at the base of one of my larger planted plumerias. Can I just put standard ant poison on them or something else?


----------



## fishjunky

Erik
I haven't had any problems using any of the granular ant products


----------



## Waterdawg19

Vera Cruz Rose


----------



## ossnap

Had 4 seed pods I recently took off a plant. Put about 20 seeds from one pod on a tray with paper towels and water last night. I'm sure I'll be overloaded with seedlings here soon. Anyone know if the PSA sale this weekend is the only one they have planned for this year. I haven't been since they were at the Katy location. Sure wish they would hold another one closer to me. If I'm gonna drive all the way to Seabrook I might as well go fishing.


----------



## ossnap

I may still try to make it to this weekend's sale. If I do, I'll be sure to stop by your booth, fishjunky.


----------



## fishjunky

Snap
This sale is generally the biggest but there is one more at the Ft Bend Co. Fairground around the end of July. I'll be a both so stop by and say hi! I'm only taking about 65 rooted plants to this one(some are really good ones) but will have over 40 varieties of cuttings for sale.

With regard to your seedlings, remember every variety out there came from a seed. Be patient and you may be rewarded handsomely.

Cheers

fj


----------



## Big Guns 1971

If anyone has any yellow with white flowers and you are willing to sell or give away any cuttings please PM me... Thanks


----------



## Waterdawg19

Our no name rainbow.


----------



## ossnap

fishjunky said:


> Snap
> This sale is generally the biggest but there is one more at the Ft Bend Co. Fairground around the end of July. I'll be a both so stop by and say hi! I'm only taking about 65 rooted plants to this one(some are really good ones) but will have over 40 varieties of cuttings for sale.
> 
> With regard to your seedlings, remember every variety out there came from a seed. Be patient and you may be rewarded handsomely.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> fj


I just got done google image searching all of the varieties you have for sale. I think I've got my heart set on Princess Victoria and Rim Fire. Hopefully I can make it by tomorrow. I really enjoy the plumeria sale events and it's been a couple of years since I've been. I know the routine, get there early!


----------



## fishjunky

If you can't make it just get with me afterwards. I'll hook you up with both...although I'll probably try to talk you out of PV and get you something that blooms true more reliably.

Cheers

Mike K


----------



## fishjunky

Waterdawg19 said:


> Our no name rainbow.


Nice Erik!


----------



## BigFatLab

fishjunky said:


> Nice Erik!


What booth are you in tomorrow?


----------



## fishjunky

Lab
I'm at table V
Stop by and say Hi.
Mike K


----------



## BigFatLab

*Spent way too much...*

I stood in the rain for 40 minutes this morning to get into the Plumeria sale. I met Mike and bought more Plumerias than i should have as always. Really nice guy, and great selection and prices!


----------



## fishingtwo

How long are they open today? and where?


----------



## deano77511

fishingtwo said:


> How long are they open today? and where?


Im intrested to ,but seems we both missed it .


----------



## ossnap

BigFatLab said:


> I stood in the rain for 40 minutes this morning to get into the Plumeria sale. I met Mike and bought more Plumerias than i should have as always. Really nice guy, and great selection and prices!


Ha, me too. I was there at opening and got stuck outside in the sideways rain. I bought 3 plumerias from Mike, and my dad bought 2. It was a pleasure to meet you fishjunky.


----------



## ossnap

deano5x said:


> Im intrested to ,but seems we both missed it .


They are open till 3pm. Rule of thumb at these sales is to get there early for the best selection though. If you are close by you might still be able to make it there. Otherwise, I'm sure if you PM fishjunky you guys can work something out.

5002 Nasa Parkway, Seabrook, TX 77586

https://www.facebook.com/events/614817901987192/


----------



## fishingtwo

ossnap said:


> They are open till 3pm. Rule of thumb at these sales is to get there early for the best selection though. If you are close by you might still be able to make it there. Otherwise, I'm sure if you PM fishjunky you guys can work something out.
> 
> 5002 Nasa Parkway, Seabrook, TX 77586
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/events/614817901987192/


Thanks 
I noticed in another post he is in Galveston county so I will get in touch.


----------



## fishjunky

Thanks guys for braving the storm. It was great to meet those diehard enough to do it....real addicts. 
I have a few really good rooted varieties left over; 3 gal Mardi Gras, 1 gal Maya Sangre, Thai Lurline, Maverick, Thai One to name a few, as well as numerous cuttings. PM if interested. 
I have a few hundred rooting now and will start getting ready for the Ft. Bend show in late July tomorrow. I hope to have a new supply of Jeannie Moragne, Scott Pratt, Apricot Dreaming,Polynesian Sunset, Kaleinani, Mardi Gras, My Valentine, Elsie, etc rooted and ready to go. I try to go to each show with at least 40 different varieties rooted and another 40 or so varieties in cuttings.
I do sell from the farm by appointment, so if you are looking for something particular or just want to wander through the plants to see what jerks your line, PM me and we'll set something up. I'm generally there every weekday morning (unless there's a really good bite going) and can generally be available on sunday evenings.

Cheers and thanks again for coming to the show!

MK aka fj><)))'>


----------



## fishjunky

UGH! Lot's of "unscheduled" cuttings are likely with the coming TD. Stay tuned, I may have some good deals on big stuff. :-/


----------



## ossnap

fishjunky said:


> UGH! Lot's of "unscheduled" cuttings are likely with the coming TD. Stay tuned, I may have some good deals on big stuff. :-/


I'll keep my fingers crossed your plants pull through alright.


----------



## fishjunky

Thanks Bud!


----------



## fishjunky

Lots of trees down but amazingly I had very little breakage. For some strange reason California Sally (3) had the most broken limbs. Now need it to dry up enough to kill weeds before they take over.


----------



## rjr

can anyone help me out by helping id this variety. My dad gave me this cutting a couple years ago and this is the 1st year that it has bloomed. He unfortunately doesn't know what variety either.


----------



## fishjunky

~4" bloom, peachy scent, kinda leggy growth habit? My initial reaction is Aztec Gold. AG is one of the nicest and best blooming yellows around.


----------



## Waterdawg19

*New bloom just popped!*

First bloom on this one for us. It is from Hawaii. The bloom is pretty big. Any thoughts Fishjunky?


----------



## fishjunky

first thought is Puu Kahea but I'll do some checking


----------



## redfish203

Puu Kahea from my yard, got from fishjunky. Anyone interested in some very large cuttings, I am posting in the miscellanous today.


----------



## fishjunky

Cuttings??? Dude those are trees!


----------



## fishjunky

Hey guys, I have a FB page up in preparation for the website to go live. Take a look and let me know what you think. Look for Gulf Coast Plumeria 
Thanks
fj
Here's Jackie, Pot O' Gold and Jeffersons Gold.


----------



## fishjunky

I just posted a bunch of big plumeria for sale in General Merchandise.

fj


----------



## fishjunky

NOID and Hawaiian Titanic


----------



## fishjunky

I just posted details for the PSA plumeria sale Saturday on TTM.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

went to the plumeria show today and picked up 2 more, light crowd after lunch.


----------



## Waterdawg19

*Nice Noid*

Another no ID bloomed today. Thought it was red, but actually has a purple hue to it.


----------



## fishjunky

Whoa Dawg. Coloration looks just like Duke but petals are different. Could it be a Duke seedling?


----------



## Waterdawg19

I doubt it is. It is a cutting we received from my brother in law when he was living in Hawaii.


----------



## Waterdawg19

One of our no ID rainbows. We call it Hawaiian Rainbow.


----------



## fishjunky

Nice!


----------



## alien750

*Gulf Stream*

Finally got some blooms from a cutting I got from fishjunky at PSA sale last year.:dance:


----------



## fishjunky

Alien
Cool! Gulfstream?


----------



## alien750

fishjunky said:


> Alien
> Cool! Gulfstream?


Yup


----------



## fishjunky

I love it when I get lucky and get one right...
Glad it blooming for you Alien
fj


----------



## fishjunky

BTW Alien, it's now Gulf Coast Plumeria and its just me. You can check it out on my FB page...Gulf Coast Plumeria.

fj


----------



## alien750

Already a follower, I got one of your triple tip Aztec Gold from Jimbo's Nursery in Santa Fe a few months back. Waiting on that one, but may not happen till next year. I also have 2 that I brought back from Hawaii last year.


----------



## Biskit_Slanger

I have a cutting I planted early spring. I has branched out and grown at least 8 inches of new growth on two different branches if that is what they are called. But...it hasn't flowered yet. Please tell me what I am doing wrong???? I'll post up pics tomorrow.


----------



## fishjunky

Guys
Early September is the time to do that last fertilization so plants go into winter strong. Also the time to add a dash of Epsom salts for magnesium.

Fall is rust fungus season. If you see a bright orange powdery substance forming on the backs of leaves...you have it. You can control it by spraying with a broad based fungicide like Bayer. Its readily available at Lowes or HD. Rust won't kill your plumes but it will make for ugly leaves and early leaf drop. You can remove badly infected leaves but take care not to spread it.

Still lots of blooms and I expect them through October.

Cheers

fj><)))>--


----------



## speck trout chaser

Thanks for the tip FJ. I will keep an eye on this.

BTW My wife and I bought 5 plants from FJ on Aug 2nd. If you ever need plumerias or TONS of advice/knowledge of Plumerias, FJ is you guy. Pleasure doing business with you.


----------



## Waterdawg19

*Blooms still going strong but starting to slow down.*

Madam Poni Hybrid
NOID yellow
NOID fuchsia
Vera Cruz Rose
K251
Nancy Ames Rainbow
India
India - Same plant as above. Smaller flower on a stunted inflow.


----------



## fishjunky

Great pics Erik! Your NOID fuchsia looks to me like Cerise with that strong yellow eye. I'm still checking on K-251


----------



## fishjunky

Erik
My best guess for K251 is Bali Girl


----------



## speck trout chaser

FJ the youngsters are doing good and cant wait till spring time to re-pot them.


----------



## West Bay Wader

Not sure of this ones name. It may be one we brought back from Hawaii. One of my favorite.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waterdawg19

*A few*

K5
India after rain
Noid's first bloom
Showing the size of the Noid's bloom


----------



## speck trout chaser

Waterdawg those are huge blooms in he last pic. Great looking pics too!

We bought one of our first Plumerias Spring of 2014 and just had the first sign of blooming. Cant wait to see the finished bloom.


----------



## fishjunky

West Bay Wader said:


> Not sure of this ones name. It may be one we brought back from Hawaii. One of my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks to me like a variety called Kaleinanai. Very nice Hawaiian plant


----------



## fishjunky

speck trout chaser said:


> FJ the youngsters are doing good and cant wait till spring time to re-pot them.


Sweet! Glad they are doing well.


----------



## speck trout chaser

FJ or anybody, What are these on my Plumeria bloom stems?


----------



## Goags

Seed pods!


----------



## speck trout chaser

FJ or anybody, What are these on my Plumeria bloom stems? Second pic is a new bloom on a NOID. any guesses?


----------



## speck trout chaser

Goags said:


> Seed pods!


 OK Thanks! So now what happens to these seed pods?? What do I need to do with them? New at dealing with seed pods.


----------



## fishjunky

Seed pods take about 9 months to mature so you won't need to do anything until spring. When the pod is mature you will begin to see a crack form along the top longitudinal seam. Once that happens, cover with a pair of women's knee high hose. This will keep the seeds from scattering when the pod opens. After the pod opens, collect the seed and plant 'em up. Remind me next spring and I'll post how I germinate and grow seeds. Here are a couple of my new seedlings that just bloomed yesterday


----------



## alien750

*Gulfstream still going strong*

My Gulfstream from FJ is still going strong with blooms!


----------



## POCLANCE

*Broken plumeria top???*

I had a plumeria top break off of one of my biggest plants. I put the broken top in the soil and it is not doing well. Will the bottom of the broken plant grow a new shoot? What should I do with both pieces?


----------



## Waterdawg19

First bloom on our Jeannie Morange. Didn't know if she was going to make it with this cooler weather.


----------



## POCLANCE

*plumeria top broke off*

Come on guys. There should someone on this board that can help me.



POCLANCE said:


> I had a plumeria top break off of one of my biggest plants. I put the broken top in the soil and it is not doing well. Will the bottom of the broken plant grow a new shoot? What should I do with both pieces?


----------



## Goags

Just my experience, Lance...if the top broken off isn't "woody" it usually doesn't take root...I do snap off all the leaves to give the stalk a chance. The spot where it broke on the main plant will often branch from there.


----------



## Waterdawg19

Also, it is late in the year to get a cutting to root. With this cooler weather plumerias are slowing their growth and preparing for dormancy. Post a pic of the cutting and I'm sure Fishjunky can give you some guidance.


----------



## POCLANCE

*Broken Plumeria Pics*



Waterdawg19 said:


> Also, it is late in the year to get a cutting to root. With this cooler weather plumerias are slowing their growth and preparing for dormancy. Post a pic of the cutting and I'm sure Fishjunky can give you some guidance.


THX for the response Waterdawg19. Pics attached.. Needing some guidance for the experts.


----------



## redfish203

Poc, FJ is off the grid so I will help you out here. The broke off piece appears to be too green, not enough wood to start. A lot of these variables depend on color/variety and some are easy to root while others are more difficult. Generally speaking, the more common varieties like white, pink, yellow could possibly be put right in the ground. However, most varieties need to be hardened for a week or two in order to start rooting, your piece looks too green to me, on my ipad anyway. As far as the lower goes, the best you can do is leave it alone, it will go dormant soon anyway. Cut back on water and protect from cold snaps and it may come back in the spring. I would leave it out as long as the weather will allow. What variety is it? Also would not hurt to hit the lower scar with a shot of copper fungicide.


----------



## redfish203

Also, it appears from your pic there is some swelling on the leaf scar just below the break, that is a good sign. Leaf scars are where the new limbs wil start coming out. The closest leaf scars, aka smiley face, to the wound or cut is where the new growth will start. Typically, if you leave the break as is and dont make a fresh cut below the break with a cutting instrument, you will get more limbs that form. Sometimes this is good, sometimes you are better off making a clean, fresh cut below the injury. Where you are now, I would not make a new cut, just leave it and mayber some copper fungicide to both the scar and where you took off the old leaves.


----------



## bigfatlabs

With all the rain, I had a few new late blooms on one of my plumerias. I believe this one is LORETTA









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishjunky

Labs

Nice! Gotta love those late gifts. I'm afraid this latest front will spell the end of blooms for the year. What the 40 mph winds didn't get, the lower temps will. C'MON SPRING!


----------



## fishjunky

Started cutting leaves at the farm yesterday. I've got a crew coming in this weekend to help move everything in the Ghouse. The only reason I cut leaves is to reduce the mess in the Ghouse over winter. Everything at home will stay in the ground until weatherman predicts a freeze.


----------



## CRGR

New the plumeria game. We have 4 potted on our decks in Galveston. All have done really well since last April. Full of leaves, growing like a weed, etc. Now that we're getting cooler temps and they start to lose their leaves (only a few so far), should we strip them and bring them inside until spring? We have neighbors with much larger ones that seem to leave their out year round. If yes, is the garage ok or inside the house better? Thanks in advance!


----------



## FREON

fishjunky said:


> Freon
> In general I want to keep cuttings dry until they are rooted. Planting in the ground takes your control away from that. Some may root just fine, but others may merely rot.
> 
> Here's a quick run down of how I root cuttings.
> 
> Make sure cut is square with the stem.
> Dip fresh cut in anti fungal rooting hormone or powdered sulpher.
> Set aside in a shady cool area for about 2 weeks to allow the cut to callous over.
> Pot in good draining soil. Water well at time of potting.
> Set pot on warm concrete and do not water again until you see 2-4 fully developed leaves.
> 
> Plumeria don't need sun to root, they just need bottom heat (warm soil). It's not until leaves develop and they begin photosynthesis that they need sun. I rooted ~100 cuttings over winter on a heat mat in a spare bedroom.
> 
> Cheers and welcome. Let us know how your cuttings do.
> 
> fj


 I am going to do about 10 cuttings from some of my plumeria that are in the ground. I plan on dipping them in the anti fungal and just leaving them on a bench in my garage until around the end of February and then putting them in pots for a year. OR should I go ahead and put them in pots in about 2 weeks? What do you suggest. By the way, the cuttings that I did earlier this year are doing great in pots and will get put in the ground in the spring.


----------



## Easy Money

I have 2 very large plumeria trees that have gotten too large for me to dig and move. No room in the garage and I am not allowed to have a green house due to subdivision rules, any suggestion on how I can protect them through the winter? I'm in Houston so we don't get a lot of freezing nights, but enough to kill these plants.

Thanks in advance for your suggestions.


----------



## BigFatLab

Easy Money said:


> I have 2 very large plumeria trees that have gotten too large for me to dig and move. No room in the garage and I am not allowed to have a green house due to subdivision rules, any suggestion on how I can protect them through the winter? I'm in Houston so we don't get a lot of freezing nights, but enough to kill these plants.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your suggestions.


I have 4 large plumerias (4ft to 7ft tall) that have been in the ground in For 4 years or more. I only cover them when it gets real cold for a few days at a a time. I cover them with a sheet for a few days and hope for the best. Usually only have a little frost bite, and the trees seem to do fine. Three of the one so have in the ground, produced seed pods for the first time ever, i have 5 seed pods on 3 different trees. I hope they make it thru the winter!


----------



## Muddskipper

You guys putting them in the ground are braver than me.....I'm not that far north of I 10.....but mine come in every year
I have a 10' and a 12'
The 10 is real wide....the 12 goes up!


----------



## fishjunky

Sorry for the late response guys, wasn't expecting activity on this thread this time of year. 

If you're leaving trees in the ground and there is threat of freeze/frost I know of a couple of ways to protect them. My neighbor covers all major branches with foam pipe insulation and the main trunk with regular batte insulation. She has been through the freezes of 2010-2012 with only tip damage. I cover with freeze cloth and wrap trunk with old style Christmas lights. You can also put a shop light inside the cover. Generally add just enough heat to keep the space above freezing. Always take safety cuttings just in case. In many cases I have seen trees freeze nearly to the ground. Most times they sprout from the base but there's no guarantee.

I store cuttings in a cool area and inspect every few days for desiccation. Spritz stems with water occasionally to help minimize. I generally start potting them up around the end of March. If you have a heat mat, it can help. Cuttings don't need much sunlight, just bottom heat. I keep soil temperature around 80'F.

Cheer and C'MON SPRING!

fj


----------



## fishjunky

BigFatLab said:


> I have 4 large plumerias (4ft to 7ft tall) that have been in the ground in For 4 years or more. I only cover them when it gets real cold for a few days at a a time. I cover them with a sheet for a few days and hope for the best. Usually only have a little frost bite, and the trees seem to do fine. Three of the one so have in the ground, produced seed pods for the first time ever, i have 5 seed pods on 3 different trees. I hope they make it thru the winter!


I believe Lowes/HD sells frost cloth. Its a better alternative to a sheet. Also talk to a local nursery about buying some freeze cloth from them. Properly applied it works great to protect plumerias/citrus from freeze damage. Redfish and I have used it to protect our mango trees from temps in the mis 20's.


----------



## fishjunky

Nows the time of year to begin looking for black tip fungus. It will show up as tips turning dark and beginning to shrivel. If you see it, cut the limb back to clean white wood and spray with a fungicide or coat the cut end with sulphur powder. I also begin spraying all tips with copper based fungicide to prevent black tip from starting.
C'MON SPRING!!!
fj


----------



## Waterdawg19

*Seedlings waking up on the window sill*

Can't wait for spring to get here.


----------



## Muddskipper

I left my big one out to see if it could handle the uhm mm...errrr winter...lets just say it's doing fine.....


----------



## fishjunky

*1st blooms of '16*

Walked into the Ghouse yesterday to the 1st blooms of the season. J115 Superround


----------



## fishjunky

Long weekend moving plants out of Ghouse...just in time for the the chilly weather to return. It figures


----------



## Waterdawg19

fishjunky said:


> Long weekend moving plants out of Ghouse...just in time for the the chilly weather to return. It figures


Got all ours out on Saturday. We were a little nervous with the cold weather.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

I never put mine up last winter, just up under the back porch with a tarp and blankets over them on the cold nights.

everything is back out and starting to pop leaves already.


----------



## BigFatLab

I started putting all the ones I have in pots outside this weekend as they were sprouting new leaves while just in the garage. My daughter said i have a Plumeria problem. I have in my collection:
Slaughter pink Carmen. Loretta. Hanna's rainbow. Maui rainbow. Aztec gold. Duke. Jeanine Morange. Key west. Gulf Stream. Bowen yellow. Bali hai gold. I also have My valentine and Mary morange that I grew from seeds I bought last year at the clear lake show. Come on warm weather.


----------



## Muddskipper

I repotted my 9 small now med size plums - 7 new pots

I repotted my 7 med now med large plums - new pots

And my 3 XL plants, I did my best to not break them.....only two tips this year......

Everything got a balanced organic fertilizer and a watering......and I will wait until I see green before I do anything else.....

OH and if I come home with another plumera.....I will be served with divorce papers.....


----------



## Waterdawg19

Muddskipper said:


> I repotted my 9 small now med size plums - 7 new pots
> 
> I repotted my 7 med now med large plums - new pots
> 
> And my 3 XL plants, I did my best to not break them.....only two tips this year......
> 
> Everything got a balanced organic fertilizer and a watering......and I will wait until I see green before I do anything else.....
> 
> OH and if I come home with another plumera.....I will be served with divorce papers.....


Lol. I could make the same statement, but my wife has the plumeria bug too. We counted around 42 plants as we moved them out this past weekend. We have about 7-8 seed pods too.


----------



## fishjunky

I have lots of seeds I've been giving away on FB. I bagged over 150 pods last fall and they are starting to mature. Glad to share with 2Coolers as well. I know the pod parent of each batch. PM is interested.

fj


----------



## Biskit_Slanger

I had 1 in a pot and planted in the ground a few days ago. I used organic soil when planting. Will I need to repot before next winter or can it stay in the ground?


----------



## tec

Hey Fish, what should we be doing to them now? I left mine in a pot over the winter and it is starting to leaf out.


----------



## fishjunky

Start getting those puppies out in some sunshine! If they've been in the dark, ease them into full sun over a few days to prevent sunburn. 
I start mine out with a good dose of water, then hit them with Medina HastaGro. Top dress with chicken manure (or cow if you can't get it). Turn up the top couple of inches of soil. Inspect all tips and cut back any shriveled tips. In a couple of weeks start your normal fertilization routine.


----------



## Muddskipper

Thx...that's perfect!


----------



## fishjunky

Anybody out there got blooms yet? I've only got 2 that have opened so far, Superound and Vera Cruz Rose.


----------



## Waterdawg19

No blooms for us yet. Have a number of inflows, but seems like plants are slow to wake up. Some leaves are sprouting, but not on all of them.


----------



## fishjunky

Erik, I've got some plants with leaves everywhere and the plant next to it with none. Same water/fertilizer schedule. They all wake up on their own schedule...


----------



## Waterdawg19

fishjunky said:


> Erik, I've got some plants with leaves everywhere and the plant next to it with none. Same water/fertilizer schedule. They all wake up on their own schedule...


That's what I was thinking. Just getting anxious.  We built a new flower bed along our back fence that is 5ft wide x 80ft long. Can't wait to see the wall of green leaves with flowers mixed in.:walkingsm


----------



## fishjunky

*Plant Sale*

Tiki Island Garden Club Plant Sale, this Saturday April 23, 10-2. Tiki Plaza. Take I-45 S to Exit 4. Sale is right at the front of the island. I'll be there with ~35 varieties of plumeria. Stop by and say HI!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

all mine are leafing out big time after the rains and now sunshine

got 2 carryover seedpods that i'm watching closely to pop.


----------



## jtburf

I have several bloom clusters that should open in the next 4-5 days.

I'm mad I missed the show and sale...

John


----------



## jtburf

Thanks again Mike, looking forward to the upcoming show.

John


----------



## BigFatLab

*TAGS*

Mike,

Where do you get this metal tags you have on your plants? Thanks!


----------



## Waterdawg19

Here you go. I purchased some last year from here.

http://www.forestry-suppliers.com/search.asp?stext=tags&cat=136&catname=Tags and Accessories


----------



## BigFatLab

Thanks Waterdawg. Just ordered some.


----------



## fishjunky

Thanks Erik, thought I responded. One thing I do for tags that need to remain intact for a number of years is to change out the wire to a heavier single strand copper. The fine gauge aluminum wires that come with tags gets brittle after a year or two and can break, leaving you without a tag.


----------



## fishjunky

*Got a few starting to pop*

I've got a few starting to pop, although they still need some heat for the color to fire up. Tangerine Dreams, Jackie, Hilo, Englewood


----------



## redfish203

Jeannie M. Is finally starting and tons of blooms ready to open. Looks like a good year as all my plumis are in the ground and very little tip rot this year. On a side note, it is a **** shoot whether these pics will load right? Never have been able to figure that out.


----------



## fishjunky

Redfish
My JM just opened today...with a lot more yellow than yours, go figure. Magnum Opus is also starting its push


----------



## jtburf

Mine are opening up, I'm really looking forward to the new ones I picked up from Mike!


----------



## bigfatlabs

jtburf said:


> Mine are opening up, I'm really looking forward to the new ones I picked up from Mike!










First bloom of the year. Aztec Gold. Jeanine Morange and Hanna's rainbow are about to pop Amy day.


----------



## fishjunky

Guadalupe Fernandez blooming for the 1st time in 3 years. Black tip took its toll. 

I have a FB page now, Gulf Coast Plumeria. Give it a look and like to follow this seasons progress. I've got some really nice varieties rooting and will primarily be notifying there.


----------



## jtburf

My Veracruz Rose opened one up Tuesday.

John


----------



## jtburf

fishjunky said:


> Guadalupe Fernandez blooming for the 1st time in 3 years. Black tip took its toll.
> 
> I have a FB page now, Gulf Coast Plumeria. Give it a look and like to follow this seasons progress. I've got some really nice varieties rooting and will primarily be notifying there.


Mike, she looks incredible.

JOhn


----------



## Biskit_Slanger

First one ever for me. Had the plumeria for 2 years and decided to put her in the ground. I can see how they can become addicting.


----------



## fishjunky

Purple Star, Kaui Wedding blooming at the farm today


----------



## BigFatLab

*Jeanine morange*

HEY REDFISH,

This is the JM i got from you last year. Its the one i strapped to the roof of my car and drove it from Tiki to CLS. It popped open yesterday after all the rain.

One of my favorites. Still waiting for the KEY WEST to bloom.


----------



## BigFatLab

forgot to attach


----------



## redfish203

BFL,

Awesome! My all time favorite. The great thing about JM, is the next series of blooms this summer will be much more vivid, with the oranges and reds, almost like two different varieties once the heat hits them. KW is the latest bloomer I have. Pretty much when all else is bloomed out in August it will be at its peak. It likes heat and sun!


----------



## jtburf

All,

Not sure who all besides Mike will know who Bud Guillot is however he is a legend in the Plumeria world. 94 years old, lives in Huntington Beach CA, I visited him yesterday and here are a few pictures of his backyard. He started with a 99 cent, foot long stalk, he has transplanted that tree 1 time, its now 66 years old and thriving in his front yard. 

Plus one of my dark girl from this week.

So far I have received 3 cuttings of a white with yellow throat, a 6 stalk "Daisy Wilcox" potted plant plus seeds and still on the search for more.


----------



## fishjunky

I'm jealous John.


----------



## fishjunky

Awesome time of year for plumies. Every day I go to the farm something new is blooming. Today it is Heirloom, Thai One, Bali Gold, Oz Fruit Salad and Apricot Dreaming.

I have ~450 cuttings rooting. Most should be ready to go within the next 3 weeks. The annual PSA Clear Lake sale is June 11. Its a great place to meet some of the most knowledgeable plumeria folks in the country. Its also a good place to see and buy new varieties you might not even be aware of. I'll have a table there so stop by and say Hi.

Cheers!


----------



## BigFatLab

*Hannah's rainbow*

My Hannah's rainbow bloomed today. I picked this one up 2 years ago from FishJunky at the PSA show in Clear Lake. First time it has ever bloomed.


----------



## fishjunky

I have 40-50 big NOID plumeria I'd like to sell. They are 5'-10' tall and 5-20 gal pots. They are all named varieties but I can't positively ID them so they gotta go. I am posting in the Gen. Merch. for Sale. PM if interested.
fj


----------



## jtburf

Fishjunky,

I am working on how many and where I can put 5 or 6.

I'll text you ASAP.

Thanks again, boss is excited to se the new Orange Splendor POP...

She liked the idea of picking some blooms.

John


----------



## fishjunky

Plumeria Society of America CLC sale is next Saturday, June 11 9:30-3:00, Nassau Bay community Center. I'll be there at table T. Stop by and say Hi.

fj


----------



## Waterdawg19

*Pics from around the house*

A few pics from around the house. A yellow, a pink, a NOID that we are excited about and little man scoping out the frogs.


----------



## fishjunky

Erik, your NOID is awesome! Where'd you get it?


----------



## Ducktracker

I've been following this thread since April and all I can say is beautiful plants. Never have I or my wife been around them. This past weekend did a lot of reading on how to take care of such beautiful plants. I sure wish this weekend wasn't already taken or I would be at the sale Saturday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waterdawg19

fishjunky said:


> Erik, your NOID is awesome! Where'd you get it?


It is one my mother in law gave us. She got some from Lance a while back. It could be one of his. Look familiar? Here are some more pics the next day.


----------



## redfish203

Eric, it may be one I call Sheila, original motherplant from a friend of ours who used to be on Tiki. Mine just started to bloom and motherplant on the right if pics will load.


----------



## redfish203

Flower color varies greatly depending on sun, water, heat etc.


----------



## Waterdawg19

Thanks Lance. It does look very similar. My flower is on the smaller side as well. Been a weird year so far with the cooler weather and ton a of rain.


----------



## fishjunky

Ah, thought that looked familiar! Mine just started blooming at the farm too!!!


----------



## Waterdawg19

fishjunky said:


> Ah, thought that looked familiar! Mine just started blooming at the farm too!!!


Do you call it Sheila As well Mike?


----------



## fishjunky

Yup, or Sheila's Maroon


----------



## fishjunky

Quick reminder, Plumeria Society of America Clear Lake plant sale is tomorrow June 11, Nassau Bay Community Center, 9:30-3:00. I'll be there selling at table T. Stop by and say Hi


----------



## Ducktracker

How did the plant sale go?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishjunky

Pretty good sale. Lots of people. It was odd though, there is normally a rush people wanting the rare varieties at the beginning. That didn't really happen this year. Lots of window shoppers and folks looking for a bargain. That sale seems contingent on weather, the economy, etc. Folks seemed to shop carefully this year.


----------



## dljones5

What is the name of the plumeria in the first picture? It is the prettiest one!


----------



## fishjunky

Which 1st pic, the post by Redfish in 2013? If so, thats Jeannie Moragne


----------



## alien750

*Plumeria from Hawaii*

One of my Plumeria's from Hawaii finally bloomed!
First 2 pics are of the new bloom.
Third pic is of the bloom in Hawaii when I cut it.


----------



## redfish203

I believe you got Jeannie Moragne there, what say fishjunky?


----------



## fishjunky

That was my first thought. Either Jeannie or Mango Blush. Either way its a keeper fo-sho!


----------



## jtburf

Seeds are sprouting and I have bloom clusters opening daily and more in development.

Wife is asking where I plan to keep them all?

John


----------



## jtburf

Some other pictures


----------



## fishjunky

C'mon John, I see all kinds of room for more plumeria! I see a table and chairs wasting space for starters. Those will make great plant stands...


----------



## Waterdawg19

*Blooms around the house*

Madam Poni Hybrid, Vera Cruz Rose, Pinwheel Rainbow, Nancy Ames Rainbow.


----------



## fishjunky

Erik, your pic looks a lot more like Teresa Wilder than Pinwheel...just sayin


----------



## Waterdawg19

It could be. It was a NOID we got from Hawaii.


----------



## redfish203

That Nancy Ames is very nice!! You get that from Mikey?


----------



## Waterdawg19

redfish203 said:


> That Nancy Ames is very nice!! You get that from Mikey?


Sure did Lance. Here is a pic from last year, and another of the pinwheel or Teresa Wilder from last year.


----------



## fishjunky

Erik, no way thats Pinwheel (aka Candy Stripe). Here's Pinwheel. I say Teresa...which is a killer variety


----------



## jtburf

Took this one last night after the rain passed through.


----------



## jtburf

Took this one Sunday afternoon.


----------



## jtburf

My seedlings are popping good, and I am getting roots on my cuttings.


----------



## jtburf

Cuttings


----------



## Waterdawg19

fishjunky said:


> Erik, no way thats Pinwheel (aka Candy Stripe). Here's Pinwheel. I say Teresa...which is a killer variety


It does look similar to Teresa Wilder. It was one my brother in law sent us from Hawaii. We called it Pinwheel Rainbow based off the link below.
https://mauiplumeriagardens.com//product_info.php?cPath=1&products_id=39


----------



## redfish203

jtburf said:


> Took this one last night after the rain passed through.


JBurf, what is the first flower, very pretty one...


----------



## jtburf

redfish203 said:


> JBurf, what is the first flower, very pretty one...


Neither Mike or myself have figured it out, it was given to me a few years back, it did begin its life on Oahu though.

We have been thinking Veracruz Rose, but not sure.

Here is how it will look in a few days as it matures.
Thanks!


----------



## redfish203

*In my yard*

JBurf, this is the one I have called Vera Cruz Rose. the whole yard smells like roses. I can't post more than one pic on the iPad so next...


----------



## redfish203

*Vera Cruz rose*

This is the tree, which is about 12 to 15 feet wide. Notice flower litter on the ground, this thing blooms its arse off.


----------



## redfish203

*And finally*

Puu Kahea...


----------



## jtburf

redfish203 said:


> Puu Kahea...


Those girls are gorgeous.

Thanks for posting, do you have freeze worry down on the island?

John


----------



## redfish203

jtburf said:


> Those girls are gorgeous.
> 
> Thanks for posting, do you have freeze worry down on the island?
> 
> John


John,

I have had my largest tree, Key West red, in the ground for over 15 years with no protection (Southwest side). The Vera Cruz, which is North facing, has never been moved but we had to cut it back before the big freeze of 2010 since it was too large to cover without. Some of the smaller trees have been covered in place or pulled to the garage. We have only had to deal with 2 real freeze events in the last 20 years (wood knocking). Is that right Mike?? Even during the big snow year we only came down to 33, so the bay helps us big time. We only pull the smaller ones if absolutely necessary. I can you tell this, these plants have been in the mid 30's many times with no damage.

Lance


----------



## jtburf

redfish203 said:


> John,
> 
> I have had my largest tree, Key West red, in the ground for over 15 years with no protection (Southwest side). The Vera Cruz, which is North facing, has never been moved but we had to cut it back before the big freeze of 2010 since it was too large to cover without. Some of the smaller trees have been covered in place or pulled to the garage. We have only had to deal with 2 real freeze events in the last 20 years (wood knocking). Is that right Mike?? Even during the big snow year we only came down to 33, so the bay helps us big time. We only pull the smaller ones if absolutely necessary. I can you tell this, these plants have been in the mid 30's many times with no damage.
> 
> Lance


Sweet,

I'm jealous, I do bring all mine in and winter them.

John


----------



## redfish203

jtburf said:


> Sweet,
> 
> I'm jealous, I do bring all mine in and winter them.
> 
> John


That's the smart thing to do! I can tell you they don't like hurricanes either...lol. Laid up sick today has me surfing for my next plant...you hear me Fishjunky!!


----------



## jtburf

Mike,

I think the one we have been calling Veracruz Rose is actually a Kimo.

I found this Kimo image online.

These are my plants blooms.


I am really excited to see the color of this girls blooms, she is a single stalk I purchased 5 or 6 years ago in Hawaii.


----------



## BigFatLab

*Cealdine*

I bought this one 2 years ago at a PSA chow in Clear Lake. It finally bloomed this week. I believe it is Celadine. Sweet smell, but not as strong as Aztec Gold.


----------



## fishjunky

Redfish-I hear ya and you know where the supermarket is ;-)

Lab, yup looks like Celadine


----------



## fishjunky

John, ya that might well be Kimo. Mine changes through the year, like so many others the color gets more intense as things heat up.


----------



## fishjunky

Three new seedlings- Bayou Belle, Rocket's Red Glare and Texana Belle


----------



## jtburf

fishjunky said:


> Three new seedlings- Bayou Belle, Rocket's Red Glare and Texana Belle


Those are sure purdy!!!!

John


----------



## Ducktracker

Hopefully someone can answer a question. Is there another sale coming up this month? When and where?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goags

Ducktracker said:


> Hopefully someone can answer a question. Is there another sale coming up this month? When and where?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is this:
http://www.theplumeriasociety.org/plumeria-event/plumeria-society-of-america-show-sale-2-2/


----------



## Ducktracker

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishjunky

I'll be going to the PSA meeting tonite so will post my table assignment tomorrow


----------



## fishjunky

I've got table G for the sale on the 23rd. Stop by and say Hi!


----------



## fishjunky

Pele's Fire


----------



## jtburf

Paid a visit to the Master today and came away with some sweet old growth plumeria's that are going to love their new home and my single stalk sweetie is opening up for me!!!

Could be an early Friday picture post!!!!!

Thanks again Mike,
John


----------



## Ducktracker

fishjunky said:


> I'll be going to the PSA meeting tonite so will post my table assignment tomorrow


We will stop by for sure, love this post.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtburf

She opened up fully last night!


----------



## redfish203

That is really nice JB, what is it?


----------



## jtburf

redfish203 said:


> That is really nice JB, what is it?


Mike thinks it could be a "Mary Helen Eggenberger", I purchased it as a single stalk in Hawaii 3 or 4 years ago. At the time all I knew about Plumeria's you could put in a thimble, now I'm up to a shot glass.

Thanks by the way!

John


----------



## Ducktracker

Got to go and visit with Mile(fish junky) and all I can say is WOW! We really enjoyed ourself at his place and he has so much knowledge that I'm sure I forgot most of it. Thanks again Mike! There was another 2cooler there that was great but forgot his name sorry.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtburf

Ducktracker said:


> Got to go and visit with Mile(fish junky) and all I can say is WOW! We really enjoyed ourself at his place and he has so much knowledge that I'm sure I forgot most of it. Thanks again Mike! There was another 2cooler there that was great but forgot his name sorry.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ducktracker, that was me, it was sure nice meeting you and your wife!

Good luck and post some pictures...

John


----------



## Waterdawg19

How are everyone's plants dealing with this heat? I have some with flowers that are falling off early, some even before they open. I have been watering every couple of days, but plan on watering everyday now.


----------



## jtburf

Took another drive this morning to visit Gulf Coast Plumeria and if you ever wonder how GCP can constantly produce known named cutting in all varieties you can imagine. it is because of his huge mother plants.




Thanks again Mike, I know the girls are going to love their new home!!! 


John


----------



## CRGR

Got plant in Hawaii 4 years ago on our 20th anniversary. First bloom(s) 2 days before our 24th anniversary!


----------



## Ducktracker

jtburf said:


> Ducktracker, that was me, it was sure nice meeting you and your wife!
> 
> Good luck and post some pictures...
> 
> John


Sorry John it was great meeting you and thinks for all the help. 2cool is the best. I have met some great people.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishjunky

CRGR, that variety is called Celedine if I'm not mistaken. Its the variety normally used for lei making.

Cheers!

fj


----------



## CRGR

Fishjunky - Cool! It has looked pitiful for almost 4 years. All of a sudden it shot up about 3 feet of new growth over less than a year. Got first flowers ever. We bought several other starters locally (galveston) last year and they are doing great. Learning as we go! PM sent


----------



## redfish203

*After rain this morning*

Here are a few pics this AM. May only post one at a time, sorry...

-Sundance


----------



## redfish203

*This morning*

Super Round (j115)


----------



## redfish203

-Madam Pony Hybrid


----------



## redfish203

-Elsie


----------



## redfish203

-Sheila


----------



## jtburf

Mike,

I think the single stalk is a Maui Beauty.


















John


----------



## Waterdawg19

*Couple Pics*

Puu Kahea, Blooms from around the yard, and Sunday morning Yaking.


----------



## fishjunky

Clare Corre this morning. I will have these for sale next year


----------



## Muddskipper

do you ever have any luck cross breeding yourself ? ... trying for a certain color ?


----------



## Waterdawg19

*Shades of Jeannie Morange*

These are pics of the same Jeannie Moragne we got from Redfish. The first pic is late bloom from October of last year. The second pic is from today.


----------



## fishjunky

Skipper, I start numerous seedlings every year but I can't say I selectively cross pollinated specific varieties. That process is way too delicate for my fat fingers. Even so, I get some decent seedlings. Here are a few


----------



## BigFatLab

*Bali hai gold*

My Bali Hai Gold i picked up from FishJunky is blooming nicely.


----------



## alien750

*Aztec Gold*

My Aztec Gold I got from fishjunky started opening this week. Due to the heat I am having to water every day and having some blooms drop early.


----------



## fishjunky

Nice pics guys! Yes its the time of year that plumeria, like us, get very thirsty. Cheers!


----------



## BigFatLab

Fishjunky, Is this Gulf Breeze? I bought it from you some time ago, and the tag fell off. First time it has bloomed.
Thanks


----------



## fishjunky

Lab, the one you are referring to is gulfstream. Not sure, as your bloom looks a little different. Send a pic of the next bloom


----------



## steve holchak




----------



## Waterdawg19

steve holchak said:


>


Nice pic. We were looking for different ways to display our blooms. I just ordered one of these from Alohaspirit.com. The wife is gonna be happy.:walkingsm


----------



## Waterdawg19

*First bloom on India this year just opened*

India


----------



## jtburf

Waterdawg19 said:


> India


Waterdawg,

Are you sure that is its name/variation?

I have one just like it that I cannot name.










Thanks,
John


----------



## Waterdawg19

Yeah. I picked it up from Fishjunky last year. Here are some more pics of it from 2015. I have noticed the color varies quite a bit on this one. The first bloom this year is larger compared to last year as well.


----------



## Lagunaroy

Ok, I have 16 different one just yellow, white, red and pink. This one plant is weird. Any suggestions, I am ready to wack it. Look at the leaves.


----------



## Waterdawg19

I've never seen one do that Lagunaroy. I've had to water mine daily with this heat. Here is a pic from yesterday.


----------



## fishjunky

Laguna- DONT WHACK IT! Some plants, particularly those in pots, do weird stuff from heat stress. Just keep watering as needed and help that puppy through our period of upper 90's.

Dawg- Dude thats a cool bloom ring! I'm betting you didn't pick it out...LOL.


----------



## Waterdawg19

[QUOTE

Dawg- Dude thats a cool bloom ring! I'm betting you didn't pick it out...LOL.[/QUOTE]

Lol. Gotta keep the misses happy!


----------



## BigFatLab

*Keywest*

I picked this one up from Redfish a year ago. It just started to bloom. KEY WEST.

Thanks Redfish!


----------



## Ducktracker

That is beautiful! We are hooked thanks to you lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redfish203

BigFatLab said:


> I picked this one up from Redfish a year ago. It just started to bloom. KEY WEST.
> 
> Thanks Redfish!


Thank you BFL! Even though the mother tree is blooming, it is having an off year. Several of my plumis seem to be having an off year, guess it was the wet spring. The key west is a late bloomer and is usually covered in red by now. Glad yours is doing good.


----------



## BigFatLab

*Best book on Plumeria care*

I ordered The Handbook on Plumeria culture off Amazon. Waiting for it to arrive.

FishJunky, are there any other books that you would recommend on Plumerias? Just curious if you had any favorites.

Thanks,


----------



## fishjunky

Lab
Try Growing Plumerias in Hawaii by Jim Little


----------



## redfish203

fishjunky said:


> Lab
> Try Growing Plumerias in Hawaii by Jim Little


FJ, is that the one that Shelia had on her coffee table? If that is it, it is a good one...


----------



## fishjunky

Thats the one


----------



## Waterdawg19

*Scales infestation*

fishjunky - You ever dealt with scale insects on your plumerias? I have a couple plumies where they are pretty thick.


----------



## fishjunky

Erik, scale on plumeria is a new one on me. I'd remove the affected leaves, bag em and dispose of them. Then spray the entire plant with soapy water. If that doesn't do it, go to a pesticide that is effective for scale. Let us know what work.


----------



## fishjunky

With more rain in the forecast, now is a good time to add a sprinkle of epsom salts to your plumeria. The magnesium helps stress and your plants will thank you for it


----------



## Waterdawg19

Thanks fishjunky. I have attached an image of what they look like. I sprayed some insecticidal soap and some fell off. I need to rub the rest off and treat the ground around them.


----------



## BigFatLab

*Maui rainbow*

First bloom off Maui Rainbow this year.


----------



## fishinfool

We have seed pods on one of ours. First wehave ever seen tbis.








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## fishjunky

Seedpods are cool. They normally take 9 months to mature. When it gets close to opening, cover it with a mesh bag or knee hi hose so you don't lose the seeds


----------



## fishjunky

Still quite a few blooms popping, even as I prep to cut leaves off for winter. for those of you with only a few plumeria, the only reason I do this is because I am dealing with 1000 or so and they all have to come into the greenhouse in November. Black Garnet, Dulce Mia and Thai Lurline blooming today at the farm


----------



## Goags

Pretty much my last blooms of the year, up here. FJ...are you done w/ fertilizer for the season?


----------



## fishjunky

Yes, I hit them all with 13-13-13 and epsom salts about 2 weeks ago. No more until they wake up in spring


----------



## Delmar Dog

September blooms from three of mine. If y'all know the names i'd love to hear em.


----------



## Waterdawg19

The first one looks like Slaughter Pink. Not sure on the middle. The last looks like Puh Kahea.


Delmar Dog said:


> September blooms from three of mine. If y'all know the names i'd love to hear em.


----------



## fishjunky

Bingo dawg! Slaughter Pink, Guillott's Sunset and Put Kahea are what they look like to me.


----------



## POCLANCE

*Long Blume Growth*



fishjunky said:


> Bingo dawg! Slaughter Pink, Guillott's Sunset and Put Kahea are what they look like to me.


Mike, I have a plumeria that has a long about 8", and about 1/2" in dia. and is tapered to point at both ends, that is growing off of a bloom shoot. What is this, a seed pod?


----------



## Muddskipper

POCLANCE said:


> Mike, I have a plumeria that has a long about 8", and about 1/2" in dia. and is tapered to point at both ends, that is growing off of a bloom shoot. What is this, a seed pod?


Seed pod

Let it winter in the garage with it - it will hang on though then...

It will not pop in the garage - it will hit next spring--- we take panty hose and cover to catch the seeds


----------



## Waterdawg19

Have you moved your plants inside the greenhouse yet Fishjunky?


----------



## fishjunky

Waterdawg19 said:


> Have you moved your plants inside the greenhouse yet Fishjunky?


I'm set to move them in Saturday after Thanksgiving. I have already cut leaves off but with our warm temps, many have regrown.

fj


----------



## Waterdawg19

Sounds good. I was debating on moving my small seedlings and other small potted plumies in on Friday. Seems like it is going to get a little cold Saturday morning.


----------



## steve holchak

Last hurrah for my very faded Slaughter Pink. Why are my leaves so small this year? I dig it up and store it every year. It's a cutting I've kept going for 25 years.


----------



## fishjunky

Steve
I assume you've had an initial leaf drop. Late season leaves tend to be smaller than normal for me as well


----------



## steve holchak

fishjunky said:


> Steve
> I assume you've had an initial leaf drop. Late season leaves tend to be smaller than normal for me as well


This pic was early spring, stayed that way all summer. My resident expert says it's from not enough roots. I do prune them every year when I dig them up for winter, 1st time this has happened


----------



## jtburf

steve holchak said:


> Last hurrah for my very faded Slaughter Pink. Why are my leaves so small this year? I dig it up and store it every year. It's a cutting I've kept going for 25 years.


Little Steve,

You lucky dog, a nice looking seed pod. Please let me know if you give any seeds away...

John


----------



## fishjunky

Yesterday was moving day at the farm. Chased the sun to finish but, thanks to a good crew, we got it done. Same view of the Ghouse 10 hrs apart. Anybody got a shoehorn?


----------



## Waterdawg19

A lot of work there Fishjunky. Here is a shot of Magnum Opus. Still pushing blooms. I think it's a keeper.


----------



## Fishin4tails

Relatively new to plumeria and have a question. Will different plants drop their leaves at different times? I currently have three plants, one just shed all of its leaves, another has lost a few, and the third one looks like it is still trying to produce some leaves. They are all supposed to be different colors, although only one bloomed this year. Is this normal?


----------



## redfish203

Yes different varieties will shed at different times. Also, if they are on North Vs South side of house and get hit by North wind will make them shed?


----------



## jtburf

When you might have more Plumerias than you have cold weather storage...

This does not include my 70 plus seedlings that are in a different storage area with a grow light!!!


----------



## fishjunky

Just say to yourself "My name is John and I'm an addict" LMAO Good luck over winter!


----------



## fishjunky

They just won't give up. These are blooming bare-rooted in the Ghouse


----------



## jtburf

Fishjunky,

I had a large branch break off in moving one plant. Your suggestion for trying to save and root it?

Also did you get my message about the seed pod on the Orange Splendor?

Thanks,
John


----------



## fishjunky

John,
Let the broken branch cure over winter. Keep it inside. Mist if it starts to desiccate. I have also had some success potting late "unscheduled cuttings" in fine ground hardwood mulch. Key is to keep it at a consistent temp.

Yes I saw that seed pod. Good stuff.


----------



## jtburf

fishjunky said:


> John,
> Let the broken branch cure over winter. Keep it inside. Mist if it starts to desiccate. I have also had some success potting late "unscheduled cuttings" in fine ground hardwood mulch. Key is to keep it at a consistent temp.
> 
> Yes I saw that seed pod. Good stuff.


Thanks,

I put it in dry soil mix in the temp controlled shed with my seedlings.

I'll keep you posted.

Thanks again,
John


----------



## fishjunky

Bundle 'em up folks, its gonna get chirpy!


----------



## Muddskipper

My back hurts after moving the big ones inside

I have three that are ten feet and I had to finally cut one back....and will start new ones for friends

Another 20 smaller ones inside as well 

It's time to thin out the common ones and just keep the botique ones.....I have 5 from Hawaii that should flower for the first time next spring....got them when they 8"


----------



## Muddskipper

My back hurts after moving the big ones inside

I have three that are ten feet and I had to finally cut one back....and will start new ones for friends

Another 20 smaller ones inside as well 

It's time to thin out the common ones and just keep the botique ones.....I have 5 from Hawaii that should flower for the first time next spring....got them when they 8"


----------



## BigFatLab

*Frozen tips*

Fishjunky,

was out of town for that last cold spell we got and the Wife didn't cover my Plumerias that are planted in the yard.

They are soft and mushy at the tips about 1/2 way down each branch. Should i cut them back until i see white or hold off and see what happens

Thanks,


----------



## AirbornXpress

*Me too*



BigFatLab said:


> Fishjunky,
> 
> was out of town for that last cold spell we got and the Wife didn't cover my Plumerias that are planted in the yard.
> 
> They are soft and mushy at the tips about 1/2 way down each branch. Should i cut them back until i see white or hold off and see what happens
> 
> Thanks,


Help


----------



## fishjunky

Airborne, Cut back to clean white wood now. Plumeria, unlike other woody plants have a tendency to let rot/damage run. I suggest using a fine tooth hack saw to minimize trauma. Seal the cut end with acrylic limb sealer if you want. PM anytime if you have more concerns

fj


----------



## AirbornXpress

Thanks 
Will do that tomorrow


----------



## ossnap

Hurry up spring time...









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## fishjunky

OSSNAP,
Ya it better hurry, all the blood is running to their heads!


----------



## ossnap

fishjunky said:


> OSSNAP,
> Ya it better hurry, all the blood is running to their heads!


HA! Yeah, this is the first year I have hung them up like that. Space is a priority. I almost threw them into my greenhouse but I'm glad I didn't. I accidently left the window panels up during the little freeze we had and a lot of my plants in there took a beating. I actually think the cold is done but I'll probably still wait a little longer before replanting.

Edit: kind of hard to see in the picture but there are a few plants that are laying horizontal on top those rafters. Those are actually the ones I bough from you, year before last at the Plumeria sale. =]


----------



## fishjunky

OSSNAP
I would wait until at least Mid-March to replant, especially on the NW side of town. Frost can do almost as much damage as a freeze. BTW: I'll be starting this year with some really good new varieties. Might be worth a trip south of town. Check with me in early April.
Cheers

MK


----------



## hogracer1

Yellow dots back side of leaves help


----------



## fishjunky

Hog
I'm surprised you have leaves this time of year. Most drop when they go into dormancy in fall. That said, is the yellow actually in the leaf tissue or can you rub it off? If its the latter, its rust fungus which is a normal occurrence starting late season. Cut the leaves off without letting the rust spores scatter, bag them and throw in the trash. If its in the leaf tissue I wouldn't be concerned this time of year. Cut the affected leaves off.
Cheers!


----------



## ossnap

Yep, like fishjunky said... I'd guess rust fungus. I have a couple of plumeria in my little greenhouse that I didn't pull the leaves off of that currently have it. I plan to cut the leaves off soon when I go to pull them out.


----------



## hogracer1

Thanks I'll cut leaves they are in my little green house with a flood light for heat no cold weather


----------



## Muddskipper

I am fighting the urge not to pull mine out ..... I know better and don't want to spend the hours putting them back up.....

With True Tropical's You learn .... all my in ground hibiscus got completely froze and were cut back to the ground.... new growth is already starting... but they are established


----------



## Waterdawg19

You getting close to getting the plummies out fishjunky?


----------



## jtburf

Mine have been out for weeks, I have inflows and no leaves...lol...

My seedlings are anywhere from 4" to 18" tall, I treat them a little differently than my mature plants.

John


----------



## fishjunky

Bringing mine out of the Ghouse next weekend. I'm gonna do some major cutting (read topping) or face not fitting them back in by fall. I should have plenty of really nice varieties available this year, including a few redundant specimen trees up to 10' and larger 3 gal. rooted plants. I am starting out with 250 or so that I rooted late last season for folks that want to get a jump on the growing season. 
I only bagged 15-20 seed pods but they're on some exceptional varieties.

Cheers and hope everyone has a colorful season.

fj


----------



## jtburf

Fishjunky,

I'll give you a shout, we are about to sell and move towards you and of course I might need more large plants!!!


John


----------



## fishjunky

Sounds good John. Next weekend will be a 2 day grind. As soon as I get through that, c'mon out.


----------



## jtburf

First bloom of the year!!!!!


----------



## Muddskipper

I pulled out my big ten footers yesterday. I have three and can be a pain in the you know what. I cut one back as it was too big prior to putting it up in the fall. New growth was just starting so I felt I could not wait any longer. 

I also took the big cuttings and planted them....or just stuck them in some good potting soil....yesterday as well...they had cured over nicely.

Question FISHJUNKY.....I did not use a root hormone this year.....do you think it will make a big difference?


----------



## fishjunky

Skip

I don't use rooting hormone at all any more. I just use wettable sulphur to keep the cut sterile. The experts tell me rooting hormone is a waste of money for plumeria.

All mine are coming out starting sunrise tomorrow. Crew is coming in for a long 2 day grind. Bright side is, when they're all out and in the ground...the fun begins!
WooHoo!!!

Cheers!

fj


----------



## fishjunky

Just finished the annual spring 2 day grind but ~275 mother trees in ground and 850 or so cuttings taken to root. Ghouse is empty. Now the fun begins! Even had one named Brittany get so excited that she popped before we even planted her. I should be so lucky with dates (lmao). Cheers guys, hope you have a great growing season.
fj


----------



## jtburf

Fj,

I have had a couple folks ask me the best approach for plants that were hit by the freeze.

What is your advise?

Thanks,
John

P.S, last count yesterday I have 14 inflows and 6 open blooms so far this year.


----------



## fishjunky

John CONGRATS on the infows! I've got one or two myself ;-)

The key to dealing with freeze damaged plants is to cut all the way back to clean white wood. In some cases that may mean cutting almost to the ground...sad but true. Leaving damage can cause the tree/plant to die altogether because often the rot will continue to travel down the branches an eventually kill the roots. Any liquid or sap at the cut should me white milky, not watery or clear. No black/dark brown should be seen in the cut.
Hope this helps!

Cheers

fj


----------



## jtburf

FJ,

Thanks, I will pass this along, thankfully I did not suffer any loss.

I'll call you when I have some free time to swing by the greenhouse. 

John


----------



## fishjunky

Feeling pretty good about 2017. Starting the season with 58 varieties in 1 gal. ready to go. That doesn't account for the 2-3 gal. plants. Got some really nice ones: Jeannie Moragne, Duke, Polynesian Sunset, San Miguel, Puttaraska, Leilani, Artistry, Tangerine Dreams, Rogers Red Gold, Hawaiian Sunset and Gulfstream just to name a few. Took 1000 cuttings to start rooting in a week or so. Cheers to spring!


----------



## jtburf

fishjunky said:


> Feeling pretty good about 2017. Starting the season with 58 varieties in 1 gal. ready to go. That doesn't account for the 2-3 gal. plants. Got some really nice ones: Jeannie Moragne, Duke, Polynesian Sunset, San Miguel, Puttaraska, Leilani, Artistry, Tangerine Dreams, Rogers Red Gold, Hawaiian Sunset and Gulfstream just to name a few. Took 1000 cuttings to start rooting in a week or so. Cheers to spring!


Sweet,

If you happen across any extra seeds let me know, momma keeps asking where all these plants are going to go!!!

John


----------



## Waterdawg19

*First inflo from a seedling!!*

We call this plumeria Hawaiian Rainbow. We have a few seedlings from her and yesterday I noticed one of the seedlings from her(about 3 years old) is pushing out an inflow. Can wait to see what she looks like!


----------



## jtburf

Waterdawg19 said:


> We call this plumeria Hawaiian Rainbow. We have a few seedlings from her and yesterday I noticed one of the seedlings from her(about 3 years old) is pushing out an inflow. Can wait to see what she looks like!


Nice, I know how excited you are.

They are like kiddos when you germinate them.

John


----------



## fishjunky

3 yr bloom is good. Best I have had is 1 1/2 but most are 3-4, some take 5-7. Good job!


----------



## fishjunky

Just got some fantastic Duke cuttings to root. Lady I sold it to 7 years ago called to ask me to cut it back because its obstructing the driveway. I love it when that happens!


----------



## Waterdawg19

fishjunky said:


> 3 yr bloom is good. Best I have had is 1 1/2 but most are 3-4, some take 5-7. Good job!


Thanks. Most of my plumies seem to have inflo's on them. Last year was the first year I used Hasta Gro and it seems most of them are really benefiting from it now. Can't wait for everything to start popping.

That duke is pretty. Mine has an inflo on it currently. Looking forward to the opening.


----------



## Fishin4tails

Question, I have one Plumeria that has yet to bloom in the 2-1/2 years that I have had it, puts out a ton of leaves every year, but hasn't bloomed or branched. It is now about 4-1/2ft tall, but just a single straight stalk. Is there anything thing I can do to get it to bloom and split? Should I cut it? Just kind of at a loss on what to do with this one, also I am far from an expert on Plumeria.


----------



## fishjunky

F4T,

Couple of questions, what are you fertilizing with and how much daily sun does it get?


----------



## ossnap

When you leave your plants in the garage too long before planting.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ossnap

Don't worry though. I planted them a few weeks ago.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishin4tails

fishjunky said:


> F4T,
> 
> Couple of questions, what are you fertilizing with and how much daily sun does it get?


fishjunky,
I have been fertilizing with Osmocote plus smart release plant food, but saw where you recommended Hasta gro (at least I think it was you  ), so I just picked some up today. Think I saw something about epsom salt also, but I am not sure on that. As far as sun, they get full sun problably about 2/3rds of the day. The two plumeria that are next to this one, both bloomed last year, but maybe I just got lucky.


----------



## fishjunky

F4T, epsom salts adds magnesium. I use about twice a year, spring and fall. I fertilize using a good quality 13-13-13, alternating with Has ta Gro. I would give it this year before cutting. If no blooms, cut next spring. You'll not likely get blooms for a year or so from the base but it may spur to cutting if you grow it out.

You could also do what the old timers did. Go up to the tree and shake the **** out of it. Tell it "if you don't bloom this year I'm digging you up!". I've also heard of whacking the trunk a few times with a broom handle. 

Cheers!

fj


----------



## redfish203

fishjunky said:


> F4T, epsom salts adds magnesium. I use about twice a year, spring and fall. I fertilize using a good quality 13-13-13, alternating with Has ta Gro. I would give it this year before cutting. If no blooms, cut next spring. You'll not likely get blooms for a year or so from the base but it may spur to cutting if you grow it out.
> 
> You could also do what the old timers did. Go up to the tree and shake the **** out of it. Tell it "if you don't bloom this year I'm digging you up!". I've also heard of whacking the trunk a few times with a broom handle.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> fj


I kicked the **** out of an India one year and it squirted out a few blooms.


----------



## fishjunky

Hey Redfish! Miss ya Bud! Stay safe!!!!


----------



## fishjunky

Hey all you plumeria growers, Redfish203 is overseas in the sandbox and needs regular plumie fixes to try and stay sane. Help me and lets post up pics as our season progresses. Here's the 1st. Twisted Zen that still needs some heat:


----------



## jtburf

I have a bunch of inflows that should be open when I get home tonight!!! Hang in there RedFish203...


----------



## fishjunky

Hey Redfish! Look who greeted me when I got to the House this morning!


----------



## redfish203

fishjunky said:


> Hey Redfish! Look who greeted me when I got to the House this morning!


Awesome! Thanks for the pics guys. Is that one of mine fj? Finally found where they are hiding some good ones over here. Will keep my eyes peeled for a possible cutting or two.


----------



## fishjunky

Its one to the cuttings of yours I rooted over winter.


----------



## fishjunky

Redfish-just for you buddy! Things are waking up at the farm. Irma Bryant, Aztec, an overachieving Jeannie, Dulce Mia still very pale


----------



## redfish203

Ok FJ and plumi dudes,

I got the wife to send me some pix of the yard...sigh, my favorite time of the year. I thought I would participate from the dark side of the moon. I know you have seen these before, but hey, I still love em.


----------



## redfish203

One more...


----------



## redfish203

Finally...I have never been able to post more than 1 pic?


----------



## Waterdawg19

*Grafting*

We had a small branch broken off of Puu Kahea. I didn't want to mess with rooting it, so we decided lets give grafting a try. We found a branch on our Pinwheel rainbow of similar size and grafted to that. I am going to check it in a month and hope it took. It would be pretty cool to get the different flowers blooming at the same time.


----------



## fishjunky

Sweet, Dawg! Keep us posted on how it goes. I haven't perfected grafting yet, just don't have time to devote to it. Always like the rainbow trees, have seen as many as 15 varieties on one. Its very rare that over half bloom at the same time tho.


----------



## fishjunky

redfish203 said:


> Ok FJ and plumi dudes,
> 
> I got the wife to send me some pix of the yard...sigh, my favorite time of the year. I thought I would participate from the dark side of the moon. I know you have seen these before, but hey, I still love em.


Hang in there R203!


----------



## fishjunky

Neon Lights and a first bloom on an Iris Rock Sunset seedling this morning.


----------



## bps3040

Anyone have a "variegated" plumeria?








We have had it a little over 2 years. It has not bloomed yet. We feed it every 2 weeks with North Star plumeria food. Thanks for any help

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishjunky

I've seen quite a few variegated and owned a couple. Never seen one whose blooms impressed me, seems to be all about foliage.

I feed all my plumeria the following:

Spring and fall I top dress with composted chicken manure and add a sprinkle of Epsom Salts. During the growing season I alternate feeding Medina Has to Gro and a good quality 13-13-13 Like Carl Poole. I feed every two to 3 weeks. Other than that, I just try to see they have adequate water and lots of sun.

Cheers!

fj


----------



## fishjunky

Moragne 93, still very pale and thin compared to mid-summer blooms


----------



## redfish203

This was a sweet smelling yellow, and big too! Most of the blooms faced East, away from the scorching afternoon sun.


----------



## fishjunky

Good to see you're getting a bit of you fix anyway! Heard you're staying in town for a day. Good deal! I'll have a Zacapa for you


----------



## fishjunky

J105 is waking up in the SE TX rain


----------



## fishjunky

Folks from frost/freeze prone areas of SE Texas often ask me whether they should leave their plants in pots or plant in the ground. When storage space is limited, I offer the possibility of plunging the plant in its pot. I have found that, for me at least, it provides a good alternative. Being in the ground reduces the effects of extreme heat or lack of rain plus the plant has better access to surrounding nutrients. Being in the pot allows the plant to remain in a stable environment if it must be pulled to protect from freeze. As you can see from this 2016 Makaha Sunn cutting, feeder roots have no problem finding weepholes and growing through them. To bring the plant in for storage, just run a sharp-shooter shovel around the outside perimeter of the pot and pull it out of the ground. Trim any roots still protruding and place in a warm area. I have seen better growth using this method than leaving the plant potted above ground, while somewhat less than planted fully in-ground.
One note: I've heard from my friends in North Texas that, due to the extended periods of cold compared to South and Southeast Texas, this method is not as successful. I'm told some plants are susceptible to root rot.
I hope this gives a viable alternative.
Cheers!


----------



## fishjunky

Wave Rage and Guillot Sunset this morning


----------



## fishjunky

Guess pics would help...


----------



## Ducktracker

Very pretty just got leaves on ours.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## jtburf

fishjunky said:


> Guess pics would help...


Meeting Mr. Bud Guillot last year was really neat. Wish you could have went with us.

John


----------



## fishjunky

I'll be at Jimbos Nursery in Santa Fe tomorrow 9-3 with a good variety of plants. Ill give a short talk at 9:00 followed by Q&A. If you're in the area, stop by and say Hi.

Cheers!

fj


----------



## fishjunky

Mango Magic today at the farm


----------



## Waterdawg19

*Vera Cruz Rose*

Vera Cruz Rose with a little morning dew


----------



## fishjunky

Sweet, Eric! Here's Scarlet Knight and Jackie this morning


----------



## jtburf

Some off the deck and a crazy bloomer I discovered I had left in the shed...


----------



## Waterdawg19

Nice White & Yellow.
Duke makes his appearance.


----------



## fishjunky

Heirloom, Sven, Jeanette, J105 at the farm this morning....oh yeah, and a great new seedling I named Sweet Pat.


----------



## fishjunky

Only Waimea bloom I could reach this morning


----------



## jboehm

Well, seeing everyone growing Plumeria I decided to pick up a couple of small ones from the local garden center. I have a white and yellow and it will be my first time growing them.


----------



## fishjunky

JB, welcome to the addiction...


----------



## jtburf

fishjunky said:


> JB, welcome to the addiction...


There should be weekly meetings.. I drive all around central Mexico now looking for Mother plants!!!!

Hi My name is John and I am a Plumeria Addict!!!

John


----------



## fishjunky

John, I'll be glad to host the meetings, lmao


----------



## redfish203

jtburf said:


> There should be weekly meetings.. I drive all around central Mexico now looking for Mother plants!!!!
> 
> Hi My name is John and I am a Plumeria Addict!!!
> 
> John


I got it pretty bad too, one of these is in Doha, the other in Abu Dhabi....bad thing is I found the good ones, just afraid to jump out and snap a pic on whoever the sheik is that owns the villa, there are some spectacular ones in " the pearl" in Qatar. They obviously don't need the money, not sure what to trade.


----------



## bill

FYI, today in Clear lake Shores (5-20-17), community garage sale.

One lady has about 40 small ones for sale, asking $10-$15 each. All are rooted and will need to be transplanted. Problem is she don't know their names or colors. She has the large plants in her yard, so you would get some idea of what thy will look like fully grown)

We still have a lot we got from Fishjunky a couple years ago, they are all very large now and make beautiful blooms.


----------



## redfish203

Sorry, says pics are too big, can't post them. Will try again...nope


----------



## BigFatLab

bill said:


> FYI, today in Clear lake Shores (5-20-17), community garage sale.
> 
> One lady has about 40 small ones for sale, asking $10-$15 each. All are rooted and will need to be transplanted. Problem is she don't know their names or colors. She has the large plants in her yard, so you would get some idea of what thy will look like fully grown)
> 
> We still have a lot we got from Fishjunky a couple years ago, they are all very large now and make beautiful blooms.


I live in CLS and know the lady. Hers are all from the same 2 plants. Celadine is the one.


----------



## Cutbaits

fishjunky said:


> Hey Folks
> 
> We have started a plumeria farm locally with ~2500 plants/trees. We have ~300 varieties and are selling cuttings, rooted cuttings and 3-35 gallon trees this year. I will be posting a number of the varieties we have available this year in the general sales section soon. In the mean time, if you just want to try plumies or are looking for a specific variety, PM or contact me at (409)771-oh-3-oh-eight.
> 
> fishjunky


Got to meet at his farm this morning. 
Had no idea such a place existed so close. 
Great place large variety and really enjoyed his spread. 
Offered a lot of advice can't wait to go back
What a great guy. 
Thanks again

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker

Cutbaits said:


> Got to meet at his farm this morning.
> Had no idea such a place existed so close.
> Great place large variety and really enjoyed his spread.
> Offered a lot of advice can't wait to go back
> What a great guy.
> Thanks again
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


X2 great guy

Good fishing to all!


----------



## jtburf

She is not erotic however she loves to bloom!!!

I have 8 like this one in various stages on her!!!


----------



## fishjunky

Murf, erotic is in the eye of the beholder. Even plain plumies need love....

Here are a few from today:


----------



## fishjunky

Dean Conklin and Teresa Wilder this morning


----------



## Waterdawg19

*Around the yard...*

Aztec Gold, Duke, India, NOID Pink, Pinwheel Rainbow, Vera Cruz Rose, NOID Yellow


----------



## fishjunky

Erik, your pink NOID may be California Sally. Post up some pics around the end of June


----------



## Waterdawg19

Thanks Mike. Will do.


----------



## RKJ

.


----------



## fishjunky

Clear Lake PSA sale is next Saturday 9-3. I have table P this year. Stop by and say Hi!


----------



## fishjunky

First PSA Sale-----June 10th, 9:30-3:00 
Bay Area Community Center
5002 NASA Parkway 
Seabrook, TX 77586


----------



## Tator Salad

My wife and a girlfriend of hers will be by to see you. We're a little tired of just our yellow and white plants .


----------



## popo1984

Fishjunky what potting mix do you recommend for plumeria's? My mother just gave me a about 3 foot tall one that needs to be repotted.


----------



## fishjunky

Use a good draining soil like citrus, palm and cactus


----------



## steve holchak

Thanks Mile for the Guillots sunset. Nice meeting you today at the show


----------



## fishjunky

Looking good Steve! Great meeting you.


----------



## steve holchak

fishjunky said:


> Looking good Steve! Great meeting you.


My neighbor, John Brownlee, took 41 plants and sold them all. My other neighbor, Gene ??? sold out as well. They said it was the best show yet!


----------



## steve holchak

Herds my pride and joy, Slaughter pink. I've had it for over 20 years


----------



## popo1984

fishjunky said:


> Use a good draining soil like citrus, palm and cactus


Thanks.


----------



## fishjunky

Ya it was an awesome sale. There were some really good varieties available. I sold out by 1:00. Next one is Ft Bend July 22.


----------



## steve holchak

fishjunky said:


> Ya it was an awesome sale. There were some really good varieties available. I sold out by 1:00. Next one is Ft Bend July 22.


See you there, it's just down the road from us. Bring me a Razzlebery!


----------



## fishjunky

Sorry, mines not big enough to cut yet but I'll post a link the week of the sale that gives growers and varieties available. Im sure there will be some RS available


----------



## Waterdawg19

It was a cool event. Thanks for the Sundance Mike. We also got Fire Rain and Mardi Gras.

Also, how do you become a seller at the event? Do you just have to be a member of the Plumeria Society?


----------



## fishjunky

Erik, yes you have to be a member and contribute a level of service to the society. Membership is easy, $25/yr, which includes a good newsletter. Application is on the PSA website. Monthly Meetings are in Houston. Cheers!


----------



## WilliamH

I have some Plumaria seeds from my mom's plant. Any tips on getting them to germinate?


----------



## fishjunky

Several methods to germinate. I buy the $5 Jiffy seed starter trays, but you can put them all in a larger pot. Plumeria seeds have a thin wing that should be pointing up when you plant. Bury the seed halfway in moist potting medium. Cover with plastic wrap. If ur using the Jiffy trays, just put the lid on. Keep in a warm location and keep medium moist. Seeds can germinate in as fast as 3-4 days or take 2 weeks to start. Once they start growing true leaves, remove the cover but keep the medium moist. I usually transplant seedlings once they get 3-4" tall. Good luck! fj


----------



## WilliamH

Thanks.


----------



## bubbas kenner

*What is this one*

Pink?


----------



## Waterdawg19

Looks like Slaughter Pink. They bloom really well.


----------



## fishjunky

Spot on, Slaughter Pink


----------



## Fishin4tails

Fishjunky, I hope to make it out to your place sometime to see everything, learn a few things, and pick up a few plants. My in-laws live in Alvin, so maybe sometime when I am over there I can sneak away if you are open to the public stopping by. 

Also a question, anyone have any tips for staking plumeria? The three I have are in big pots, but the wind here in Rockport keeps causing them to lean way over. I have one stake in each pot now, but it just leans over with the plant.


----------



## fishjunky

F4T
Absolutely Bud! If you head this way, get in touch with me and we can set up a visit. I Put pots in a triangle and drive a piece of rebar into the ground in the center. Then I use green nurseryman tape to secure each of the 3 to the center "pole". Hope this helps. fj


----------



## fishjunky

Barbados showgirl, Pops Red and Jeannie were just showing off this morning


----------



## fishjunky

Duke is enjoying our June temps and rains.


----------



## steve holchak

Hey Mike did you fertilize your plants before the show if so what are you using my Guillots sunset is growing like a weed. I don't want to over do it. I'm using BR61









Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## fishjunky

Glad its doing well Steve! The plants at the show were at the same schedule as the rest. I'd fertilize lightly in a week or so. BTW: Go easy on high phosphate fertilizers, especially with pots. I use Medina HastaGro and Carl Poole 13-13-13. I alternate those every 2-3 weeks during the growing season. The Medina is also a great foliar feed, applied half strength early morning or late evening. Cheers!


----------



## steve holchak

fishjunky said:


> Glad its doing well Steve! The plants at the show were at the same schedule as the rest. I'd fertilize lightly in a week or so. BTW: Go easy on high phosphate fertilizers, especially with pots. I use Medina HastaGro and Carl Poole 13-13-13. I alternate those every 2-3 weeks during the growing season. The Medina is also a great foliar feed, applied half strength early morning or late evening. Cheers!


I ran out of medina. Been using it for 50 years. Used it on my green beans when I was a kid. Been using it on my plumeria also, glad to here that you use it. I only use the br61 2 times during growing season. It's potent stuff. Thanks, hope to see you in Ft. Bend.

Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## Waterdawg19

*Hilo Beauty Question*

Fishjunky,

What is your experience with rooting Hilo Beauty? I want to take a cutting off mine, but I am not sure if I should root the cutting or graft to one of my seedlings. Thanks


----------



## fishjunky

Hey Erik!
Hilo can be finicky to root, not to mention the fact that the branch you cut from often rots back to its origin. I have successfully rooted Hilo but safest bet is to graft. Cheers Bud!


----------



## Waterdawg19

Thanks Mike!


----------



## redfish203

Just to add to Mike, I had a very large Hilo for many years which Ike finally claimed. I never got the hang of rooting that plant, it was hit or miss at best. That, and Bangkok fire, were two of the most persnickety plants I have fooled with. I have seen Bangkok at its best and worst, still holding out hope it will return to former glory...


----------



## Waterdawg19

Thanks for the info Redfish203. The Hilo Beauty I have actually came from you. I am going with the grafting route. I have about 80 seedlings currently and I will choose a nice one to graft her too.


----------



## redfish203

Eric, thought I remembered you got a piece of that...it was a beautiful tree when it was happy. The original tree was grafted. How big is it now and can you post a pic? Did it tip rot this year with all the rain?


----------



## Waterdawg19

redfish203 said:


> Eric, thought I remembered you got a piece of that...it was a beautiful tree when it was happy. The original tree was grafted. How big is it now and can you post a pic? Did it tip rot this year with all the rain?


For sure. I'll post one later. I haven't had any issues with rot on it. It had an inflo at the end of last year that fell off recently and it is starting to push a new one out.


----------



## redfish203

Waterdawg19 said:


> For sure. I'll post one later. I haven't had any issues with rot on it. It had an inflo at the end of last year that fell off recently and it is starting to push a new one out.


Thanks! On another note, here is a pic of a dwarf pink I got from a neighbor in a swap. Mike thinks he knows the name???


----------



## Waterdawg19

Here is a pic of the Hilo Beauty I got from you. I'll be potting it up in the next couple days.


----------



## redfish203

Looks great...no blooms this year? Here is Pu Kahea.


----------



## BigFatLab

*New blooms*

Rose Red I picked up a Mikes Farm a few weeks back & Loretta.


----------



## fishjunky

Happy 4th folks! In honor of today, here's Rockets Red Glare


----------



## Waterdawg19

redfish203 said:


> Looks great...no blooms this year? Here is Pu Kahea.


I haven't gotten any blooms out of her yet. There was one inflo at the end of last season that never matured. However, she is currently pushing one now. Can't wait to see her show.


----------



## steve holchak

My Guillots Sunset that I got from Fishjunky at the Clear Lake show.









Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## redfish203

Waterdawg19 said:


> I haven't gotten any blooms out of her yet. There was one inflo at the end of last season that never matured. However, she is currently pushing one now. Can't wait to see her show.


I think these wet springs hurt a lot of plants. When I got home recently, I was surprised at some of my trees condition. Hilo was always finicky, but was a showstopper when happy. Strange it has not bloomed, looks healthy.
Steve, that is one pretty flower! It is far from over though, got some bout to blow up...Sundance is one happy dude and so is San Miguel.


----------



## Waterdawg19

All. I posted some plants for sale in the Classified - General Section. We have to thin the herd to make room for new varieties.


----------



## fishjunky

redfish203 said:


> Thanks! On another note, here is a pic of a dwarf pink I got from a neighbor in a swap. Mike thinks he knows the name???


I believe its Rasberry Sundae, but will confirm next week. If so it is highly prized by collectors.


----------



## fishjunky

Waterdawg19 said:


> All. I posted some plants for sale in the Classified - General Section. We have to thin the herd to make room for new varieties.


Those are all great starter varieties for someone just getting into plumeria. They are all hearty varieties, great bloomers with nice fragrances. You shouldn't have any problem selling the Erik.


----------



## steve holchak

They grow them big in Costa Rica























Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## fishjunky

Saw one north of Jaco down by the Tarcolas River you could put a tire swing in.


----------



## Waterdawg19

*This is the one you said might be California Sally*

what do you think FishJunky?
Pic from May
2 pics from today


----------



## Waterdawg19

*I think we have a problem...*

and this is just part of our yard.


----------



## fishjunky

Erik, the only problem I see is too much grass to mow and not enough plumeria.:smile:

Your previous pic looks like California Sally to me.

Cheers!

MK


----------



## redfish203

Waterdawg19 said:


> and this is just part of our yard.


And I thought I was an addict.


----------



## West Bay Wader

Got this San Miguel from Fishjunky at the Clear Lake show last year. He is happy.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redfish203

Here is Sundance this morning....guys, I have some unique stuff I in general merchandise for sale. The showstopper is a very large Key West red limb, not rooted. PM if interested.


----------



## redfish203

*Key West Red*

KWR went on a serious diet today...she is the biggest I have seen around here and wanted her in good shape for the coming tropical season while I am away. This is her bikini bod.


----------



## fishjunky

Key West Lance, as I call it, rocks! Late bloomer so when all your others are winding down, this plant is firing up! I saw the cutting....its a TREE on its own!


----------



## Waterdawg19

*Blooms from the yard yesterday*

.


----------



## fishjunky

Erik, did you get the 2nd one down from top left from Redfish?


----------



## redfish203

Just about sure that is Sheila. Eric if that is it, you have one of the very few cuttings from the original mother tree, Sheila Parson's neighbor's tree, formerly on Tiki I think Ike got it so now I have the only mother tree of it, unidentified to date. If so, it is a keeper.


----------



## redfish203

Original owner of the tree refused to cut it for anyone. I used to run past that tree most days. Had to cut a drug deal for it....if not the same, well, never mind. Let's just say the deal was....unsavory.


----------



## fishjunky

Whoa Redfish! "unsavory"? Gotta hear the rest of that story...


----------



## redfish203

Ok, lifetime runner here, used to pass my good friend Sheila's house most days, the scents and sights of her plumeria, she was one of the original tiki plumeria queens. I ran with my sweet chocolate lab, whiskey and before that, yellow cash.

Sheila was most generous, often clipping and leaving the spoils by the curb. We all had Some of her plants. So I passed her and noticed this spectacular tree, thought it was hers, but no, it was the neighbor. I asked her to have a cutting of that plant, sadly not hers and the neigngor did not cut it, ever. This plant practically was in your way, you had to run round it.

I asked Sheila again and again to work me a deal, I would trade....no deal her neighbor said. Sheila did not understand the reluctance. So I hatched a plan, an evil plan. I would run my chocolate at night and carry a shat sack for my lab. I would stop to tie my running shoe by the mailbox and grab the green glory turd, to be whisked away forever.

Upon approach, it occurred to me this was wrong, many, many years of LEO work and I was now one of them. I paused and sunk off into the night. When I came to my moral compass, I decided to do the right thing, and had my neighbor steal it for me........ which she was more than glad to do. She had been generous to everyone, including her neighbor, so she just went out and hacked one off, then told the neighbor she got it. Never said for who....the story of "Sheila".


----------



## Waterdawg19

fishjunky said:


> Erik, did you get the 2nd one down from top left from Redfish?


Not sure, but might have. It does look very similar. I think you thought it was Sheila before. The one above it is from the same plant as well.

That is a great story Redfish. Here are some additional pics of her.

The below pic is from the same plant. This is what the flower looked like on the first inflo in early June.


----------



## fishjunky

Ya that's sheila for sure! She gets more intense with the heat


----------



## Waterdawg19

fishjunky said:


> Ya that's sheila for sure! She gets more intense with the heat


Thanks. We really like her colors.


----------



## Mrschasintail

Where can I get some pretty Plumeria?


----------



## fishjunky

PM me


----------



## redfish203

That is Sheila for sure!


----------



## jm423

Totally new to the plumeria field, but do have one rooted and leafing from a piece a friend gave me. Question to you knowlegable folks: what and how much to feed, how much watering?


----------



## fishjunky

If your plant is freshly rooted, water sparingly. My rule of thumb is more leaves, more water...less leaves, less water. As the plant gets established, I fertilize half strength every 2 weeks or so during the growing season.

During this hottest time of the year established potted plants may require water every day to thrive. As long as they are in good draining soil so the roots don't sit in water, don't be afraid to water them regularly. Also add a sprinkle of epsom salts to the pots to help them resist against sunburn.

fj


----------



## jm423

Thanks. Do you use an organic fertilizer, Miracle grow, or a dry (commercial) fertilizer? This plant is in a coarse potting soil/ compost mix.


----------



## fishjunky

I like Medina Hasta Gro and any good quality 13-13-13 alternately throughout the growing season.


----------



## Delmar Dog

steve holchak said:


> My Guillots Sunset that I got from Fishjunky at the Clear Lake show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


What is the Clear Lake Show?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Delmar Dog

My Guillot Sunset, Puu Kahea, and Slaughter Pink from this season

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Delmar Dog

could y'all ID these two?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steve holchak

Delmar Dog said:


> What is the Clear Lake Show?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Annual sale that plumeria society puts on in clear lake. They did one yesterday in Rosenberg

Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## Delmar Dog

steve holchak said:


> Annual sale that plumeria society puts on in clear lake. They did one yesterday in Rosenberg
> 
> Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


We'll **** I'd like to go to that!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redfish203

Delmar Dog said:


> We'll **** I'd like to go to that!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Delmar, your top photo looks like Scott Pratt to me, on idea on the other.


----------



## steve holchak

Delmar Dog said:


> We'll **** I'd like to go to that!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Next year! You can join here https://www.facebook.com/ThePlumeriaSocietyOfAmerica/?ref=br_rs


----------



## fishjunky

Del Mar, top one is Scott Pratt 99%, the second is very difficult as there are dozens of named whites plus tens of thousands of unnamed plants and seedlings that are white/yellow center. The original plumeria was white/yellow center so many seedlings and native plants have that coloration.


----------



## Delmar Dog

fishjunky said:


> Del Mar, top one is Scott Pratt 99%, the second is very difficult as there are dozens of named whites plus tens of thousands of unnamed plants and seedlings that are white/yellow center. The original plumeria was white/yellow center so many seedlings and native plants have that coloration.


I thought the way the petals curve like a pinwheel was kinda unique tho. I even had one with 6 petals in the picture!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishjunky

And now for something completely different...this is Udom Choc. Its an older Thai variety that exhibits a natural heat splash. I've had the mother tree for about 12 years. It only does this during the dog days of summer. Rest of the time its red/yellow


----------



## Cutbaits

Gulf Stream showed herself today thanks mike









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbas kenner

Why are mine dropping leaves and less blooming have had plenty water


----------



## fishjunky

Bubba
Not seeing pics makes it hard to peg but in general these dog days of summer are harder on plants. Its normal for them to begin shedding older/lower leaves this time of year. Its also normal for many varieties to be "in between" bloom cycles about now. They bloom strong early in the season and often again late. In between, when temps are consistently in the mid to upper 90's, they focus on absorbing as much water as available. I always add a little epsom salts to help them deal with the heat. I also go half strength with fertilizer but fertilize more often.

This is also the time of year when pests take advantage of weaker plants. This has been a banner year for rust fungus and I have seen a sudden bloom of spider mites. Both are treatable with organics or with one of the Bayer products.

Hope this helps,
fj


----------



## bubbas kenner

*Yes it helped*

This is my plumeria today


----------



## bps3040

Finally got my variegated Plumaria to bloom! 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishjunky

bubbas kenner said:


> This is my plumeria today


Bubba, looks like normal leaf shedding to me...


----------



## fishjunky

*Jamaican Fire*

1st bloom for me of Jamaican Fire


----------



## Fishin4tails

fishjunky said:


> 1st bloom for me of Jamaican Fire


Wow, that is awesome, love the color. I would love to have one of those, but I am still having trouble getting the three that I have to bloom. They are all healthy, tons of leaves and growing like crazy, I just can't seem to get them to bloom. Only my pink one bloomed this year so far and it was just a little cluster of about 6 flowers.


----------



## Cody C

Thanks Mike for the plants! 
Brought those flowers home and got reprimanded for not getting a couple more! 
Looks like I'll be making another trip soon!


----------



## jtburf

Kaneohe Sunset 1st year bloom.


----------



## fishjunky

John
Think yours is Kaneohe Sunburst, K Sunset is significantly different. Regardless, it is one purty bloom!


----------



## jtburf

fishjunky said:


> John
> Think yours is Kaneohe Sunburst, K Sunset is significantly different. Regardless, it is one purty bloom!


Mike,

Your right I fat fingered it...

I have 7 plants from last years seeds starting to bloom.

Wife is threatening to make me sell some...lol...

John


----------



## Waterdawg19

*Hilo Beauty*

Hilo Beauty finally showed herself. She is a beauty. The cutting I took also grafted successfully to one of my seedlings and there is branching from where I took the cutting. I was happy to see that.


----------



## jtburf

Waterdawg19 said:


> Hilo Beauty finally showed herself. She is a beauty. The cutting I took also grafted successfully to one of my seedlings and there is branching from where I took the cutting. I was happy to see that.


Waterdawg, love the color, where did you get the grafting tape?

Thanks,
John


----------



## Waterdawg19

*Graft*

I actually didn't use grafting tape. I made a flat cut and used a little scotch tape for the first layer, then a little green tie tape to sturdy it up and lastly a little painters tape. I don't think the type of tape makes a difference. Good contact and keeping the moisture at the connecting points is important.



jtburf said:


> Waterdawg, love the color, where did you get the grafting tape?
> 
> Thanks,
> John


----------



## fishjunky

Same color spectrum but so very different, Innocence and California Sally


----------



## jtburf

Kaneohe Sunburst is just a blooming machine!!!

A few first year blooms on a Palomar and another no name seedling is getting close to opening!!!


----------



## Waterdawg19

*Question*

Have a question for you FishJunky. 
This plumeria is a very compact grower. It is only about 3 1/2 - 4ft tall but is nice and full. It bloomed like crazy last year, but no inflo's this year so far. Three of the inflo's from last year have turned into branches. You can see one starting in the first pic. My question is do you think these branches draw extra energy from the plant as if they were inflos??? Next year I am debating on cutting them and rooting the cuttings.


----------



## jtburf

Waterdawg19 said:


> Have a question for you FishJunky.
> This plumeria is a very compact grower. It is only about 3 1/2 - 4ft tall but is nice and full. It bloomed like crazy last year, but no inflo's this year so far. Three of the inflo's from last year have turned into branches. You can see one starting in the first pic. My question is do you think these branches draw extra energy from the plant as if they were inflos??? Next year I am debating on cutting them and rooting the cuttings.


Just an fyi, there is a dwarf variety of Plumeria. Where did you get this one?

John


----------



## Waterdawg19

jtburf said:


> Just an fyi, there is a dwarf variety of Plumeria. Where did you get this one?
> 
> John


Yes, you are correct. This one came from Mike. It was labeled as K-251.


----------



## redfish203

Mike is out guys, I will guess that is a dwarf, probably a seedling....here is one from Doha, not a dwarf.


----------



## redfish203

Well that sux...anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## fishjunky

Dawg, I suspect hrs is Bali Girl, not a true dwarf but certainly a compact grower.


----------



## jtburf

redfish203 said:


> Well that sux...anyone know how to fix this?


I'll fis is for you...


----------



## redfish203

Thanks Burf!


----------



## fishjunky

Haven't been able to get to the farm because of flooding. Have been told houses around are just islands so I imagine my place is under water...


----------



## fishinfool

Question for yall. My mom has several plumeria in pots that spent a couple days under water in dickinson flood. They look like they are in need of water but soil is wet. Can these be saved? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## fishjunky

Fool,
My farm went through the same thing. Too much water can look similar to not enough. Most of my trees went over and laid in water for a couple of days. Most have leaves that are wilting and yellowing (not to mention wind beat). Cut off the wilted/yellow leaves and put pots in the sun. Let the plants dry for a while and they should come back. Pay close attention to the new leaves sprouting from the tips. If those look healthy in a couple of weeks, you're good to go. Feel free to PM me if you have specific questions.

fj


----------



## fishjunky

One thing I forgot for stressed plumeria.... add a sprinkle of epsom salts. You can add directly or mix a tablespoon in water.


----------



## jtburf

I have a few seedlings that have produced their first set of blooms, I call them micro bloomers as they are roughly the size of a silver dollar. I also found a few seed pods. 

John


----------



## gm

*pruning*

I have a plumeria that is currently in a pot, about 2.5' tall. The original main stalk got frost bite, last winter, thought it was a goner but 3 new branches started about half way up the original trunk. They are evenly spaced and growing outward at about 45 degrees.

Is there a proper technique to prune these so they each start branching again so it starts filling in?


----------



## jtburf

gm said:


> I have a plumeria that is currently in a pot, about 2.5' tall. The original main stalk got frost bite, last winter, thought it was a goner but 3 new branches started about half way up the original trunk. They are evenly spaced and growing outward at about 45 degrees.
> 
> Is there a proper technique to prune these so they each start branching again so it starts filling in?


Personally I would take a new clean fine tooth hack saw blade and cut the main trunk just above the 3 branches. Maybe Fishjunky will chime in and add or confirm my thought.

John


----------



## gm

I'm not sure there is enough of the main trunk to do that....but I'll have look. Appreciate the feedback too, thanks.


----------



## jtburf

gm said:


> I'm not sure there is enough of the main trunk to do that....but I'll have look. Appreciate the feedback too, thanks.


Post a picture.

John


----------



## gm

Pics attached.


----------



## jtburf

I would come in from the opposite side, blade does not need to be in the saw frame. hold it in a pair of gloves. They are not tough like wood.

Or just leave it and it will fall off. You do have Plumeria Rust, treat with Bayer 3 in1.


P.S. put her in a larger pot next season, I bet she is getting root bound.
John


----------



## gm

Thanks John, will get some 3-1 that was going to be my next question. Agreed on the pot size, actually trying to decide if I should plant in ground or go with larger pot. I'm in Friendswood, so close to the bay but do get freezes.

I'm not sure still where you are saying to prune. Given the main trunk is same level as the 3 branches, are you saying to cut the 3 branches back? If so how far down?


----------



## steve holchak

gm said:


> Thanks John, will get some 3-1 that was going to be my next question. Agreed on the pot size, actually trying to decide if I should plant in ground or go with larger pot. I'm in Friendswood, so close to the bay but do get freezes.
> 
> I'm not sure still where you are saying to prune. Given the main trunk is same level as the 3 branches, are you saying to cut the 3 branches back? If so how far down?


Just cut the stub off. The rest looks fine. I put my larger ones in the ground, and dig them up every winter. I shake the dirt off the roots, and put them in my tool shed. They do fine. And, you will get a freeze. It was 15 degrees for 3 days in Sargent last winter, on the coast


----------



## jtburf

I circled where you should cut it. as Steve mentioned only cut the short dead stub.

John


----------



## BigFatLab

*Vera cruz rose*

I got this one from Redfish, in addition to a HUGE key west branch.

Harvey got the majority of my plants (22 different ones). They floated out of the garage. I had just picked these 2 up from Redfish.

Vera Cruz Rose is just starting to bloom. Key west as well. Slowly but surely, will rebuild my collection. Sucks to have to lose years of work, but at least i saved these.


----------



## fishjunky

gm said:


> Thanks John, will get some 3-1 that was going to be my next question. Agreed on the pot size, actually trying to decide if I should plant in ground or go with larger pot. I'm in Friendswood, so close to the bay but do get freezes.
> 
> I'm not sure still where you are saying to prune. Given the main trunk is same level as the 3 branches, are you saying to cut the 3 branches back? If so how far down?


GM

First off I wouldn't cut it now. This time of year it is extremely hard to root cuttings. I would wait until March or April. Choose a location that has multiple leaf scars (the little smiley faces) on or close to the same plane. Move an inch or so towards the tips and make your cut. Sprinkle some wettable sulphur on the cut to prevent rot. New branches come from leaf scars so making a strategic cut can up the odds you will get multiple branches.

To pot or put in ground- many folks in freeze prone areas keep there plants in pots, others plant in-ground and dig up for winter. Either can work well. Plants in pots seem to get a quicker start in spring and dry out less. If you are going to leave in a pot, it is important to root trim and replenish soil every 2-3 years. At the beginning of the growing season, pull plant out of the pot and shake off the dirt. Trim about 1" of roots all around the root ball. This will stimulate small feeder root growth. Replenish the pot with fresh soil. Small roots transfer nutrition, large woody roots merely provide structural support.

As a compromise, I often plunge the pot. Plant pot and all. If a freeze is predicted, cut around the pot with a shovel, pull up the plant and store as normal.

Hope this helps
Cheers!

fj


----------



## fishjunky

Still getting some blooms. Guadalupe Fernandez today


----------



## Delmar Dog

Debating on cutting this one up next year. Grows like a weed and branched out very nicely.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtburf

Delmar Dog said:


> Debating on cutting this one up next year. Grows like a weed and branched out very nicely.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Personally I would plant it in the ground next season and feed very well. It will become a major bloomer. Get with Fishjunky on some new color varieties...

JOhn


----------



## jboehm

I couldn't wait until next year. Bought these today so I can get an early start for next season, but they went straight to the greenhouse. They look mature enough to possibly flower next year so their color will be a surprise.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishjunky

Nice healthy looking plants. Good luck for spring blooms!


----------



## Waterdawg19

Hey Mike. When are you planning on bringing in your plants?


----------



## fishjunky

Erik, plan is to bring them in around Thanksgiving


----------



## fishjunky

Long day but 4k soft Greenhouse is stuffed for another winter. C'mon April!


----------



## jtburf

FIFY....


Have room in there for mine??? only have 68 to store.

John


----------



## fishjunky

OK John how'd you flip my pics?


----------



## jtburf

fishjunky said:


> OK John how'd you flip my pics?


I simply open them in Microsoft Paint and rotate as needed then resave.

Cell phone images are notorious for this.

John


----------



## ossnap

I'm getting ready to dig up all of my plumeria's this weekend. Normally I hang them from the rafters in the garage. This year I'm going to put them in my greenhouse in the back yard and I'm a little scared to be honest. I lost a potted plumeria in that greenhouse last year which was my oldest and most prized plumera but it was my fault because I left the side windows rolled up during the one night it froze. Are there any precautions I should look out for while storing these bare root plumerias this way that anyone can recommend? I don't know if I should lay a tarp on the ground or not? I had thought about maybe buying some burlap and wrapping the roots and then putting them in garbage bags or something? I plan to keep the side windows rolled down the entire time this year, and maybe run a small space heater in there for the nights that get below freezing. This is the greenhouse I'm planning to put them in for anyone interested... https://www.amazon.com/STRONG-12X7X...F8&qid=1512056362&sr=1-69&keywords=greenhouse


----------



## jtburf

ossnap said:


> I'm getting ready to dig up all of my plumeria's this weekend. Normally I hang them from the rafters in the garage. This year I'm going to put them in my greenhouse in the back yard and I'm a little scared to be honest. I lost a potted plumeria in that greenhouse last year which was my oldest and most prized plumera but it was my fault because I left the side windows rolled up during the one night it froze. Are there any precautions I should look out for while storing these bare root plumerias this way that anyone can recommend? I don't know if I should lay a tarp on the ground or not? I had thought about maybe buying some burlap and wrapping the roots and then putting them in garbage bags or something? I plan to keep the side windows rolled down the entire time this year, and maybe run a small space heater in there for the nights that get below freezing. This is the greenhouse I'm planning to put them in for anyone interested... http://www.amazon.com/STRONG-12X7X7...F8&qid=1512056362&sr=1-69&keywords=greenhouse


Mike can answer better however I would make dang sure the roots are on soil and covered in soil or sand. Put a heater with a thermostat on/off for cold weather safety.

John


----------



## fishjunky

All my mother trees are stored bare rooted with only the soil that came up with them. I store upright as (I've been told) gravity helps keep the sap in the main trunks. NEVER store directly on plastic or concrete. Dont allow tips to rest against the plastic cover. Around January, I spray all tips with copper sulphate to minimize black tip fungus and re-apply monthly until time to bring them out. Other than that, keep temps above freezing and inspect weekly for signs of shriveling (drying out). Light spray of water over the whole plant(s) if they begin to look desiccated.

If you only have a couple of plants, you might try storing the root balls in Perlite. Folks I know in N TX do this and get a quick response in spring.

Good luck and C'mon April!

fj


----------



## ossnap

Thanks for the tips! I have maybe 20 plants or so. 3 of which came from you at one of the sales a couple of years back. The greenhouse is sitting on grass. I'll skip my idea of placing a tarp on the ground. I've got some potted plants that are going in there too so I'll place the potted plants around the inside border and then put the plumerias in the center to keep them from touching the greenhouse plastic. I had never heard of spraying with Copper Sulphate but I trust your advice so I will look into that. Is the Copper Sulphate safe for all plants? Or, should I avoid getting it on other plants I plan to keep in there?


----------



## fishjunky

Snap
Copper Sulphate is a fungicide. I use the one from Bonide. Read the label but as far as I know it should be safe for all your plants.

Weatherman says cold weather coming late next week so...remember frost is almost as damaging as a true freeze so protect your plants accordingly.

Cheers!

fj


----------



## jtburf

All 68 kiddos up for the duration!!!

Not as professional of a green house as Mike's however it will do...


John


----------



## Waterdawg19

I put all my potted plumies in on thanksgiving. I pulled the last 25 out of the ground this evening and put them in as well. Running out of room.


----------



## redfish203

How cold is Tiki projected Mike? Still nice where I am...í ½í°ª


----------



## fishjunky

Lance, 46-48 is the lowest Wunderground is predicting


----------



## fishjunky

Waterdawg19 said:


> I put all my potted plumies in on thanksgiving. I pulled the last 25 out of the ground this evening and put them in as well. Running out of room.


Erik, you know if you'd get rid of those surfboards or turn them into shelves you'd have more room:spineyes:


----------



## jtburf

Mike, '

Got snow?

Really glad I did the greenhouse now. Put a new heater in it last night I hope it at least kept the temp at 40... 

John


----------



## fishjunky

John, ya snow on Tiki but temp stayed at 34 so no worries. This must be the toughest bloom in history. Has hung on all week, including this morning during the snow.


----------



## jm423

I'm new/ inexperienced with plumeria--one of many questions: I see references to pulling them and leaving them bare-root through the winter. Is this desireable as compared to leaving them in their pots in protected area? Thanks for any tips.


----------



## jtburf

jm423 said:


> I'm new/ inexperienced with plumeria--one of many questions: I see references to pulling them and leaving them bare-root through the winter. Is this desireable as compared to leaving them in their pots in protected area? Thanks for any tips.


It can be space dependent, I keep mine potted and keep a heater set so they do not freeze others go bare root's.. I have early blooms and constant blooms so I continue to do it the same way.

John


----------



## fishjunky

jm423 said:


> I'm new/ inexperienced with plumeria--one of many questions: I see references to pulling them and leaving them bare-root through the winter. Is this desireable as compared to leaving them in their pots in protected area? Thanks for any tips.


As John stated, if you have the space you can leave them potted and just move into an environment that won't freeze. In our area, you can move them in and out as the weather dictates. Water very sparingly if at all over winter. Dormant plumeria uptake little or no water. Do not leave soil wet.


----------



## jm423

Just have one, so in garage with light for really cold nights should work. Thanks, fellows.


----------



## fishjunky

New weather forecast out from Harris Cty Flood Control. We could see arctic air with accompanying ice around Christmas. Plan now


----------



## jtburf

For those of you like me who have to store excess plants and run heaters, I just purchased two of these, one for each of my storage locations.

They have a set point and turn on your heater/ac on when the temp drops to your set point. We are out of our home rt now as it is being remolded from Harvey. So with the cool nights and warm days I now do not worry about the heater running when its 60 outside.

Hope it helps.

bayite Temperature Controller 1650W BTC211 Digital Outlet Thermostat, Pre-wired, 2 Stage Heating and Cooling Mode, 110V - 240V 15A

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01KMA6EAM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

John


----------



## fishjunky

Merry Christmas guys! C'mon spring!!!!!


----------



## jtburf

Merry Christmas all, keep your guard up mother natures breath is going to drop in the low 30's by next Tuesday/Wednesday per the weather guru's.

John


----------



## fishjunky

2018 Freeze update:
Took advantage of todays pretty weather to do a preliminary inspection of my plumeria that I had to leave unprotected earlier this week. While there were no obvious signs of damage, a closer look uncovered what I had feared. Several trees suffered extensive damage.
Here's what I found. Green tips showed slight signs of shriveling but no rot. I cut the first couple and inspected. As I suspected, the cambium layer was dull in color and squeezing produced clear liquid (1st photo). I cut back to the 1st junction only to find further signs, bubbling white sap. Indicating (I assume)the cell walls had ruptured and gas was forming (2nd photo). It was only when I cut back to the next junction (another foot back) that i found the clean white wood I was looking for. I coated final cuts with wettable sulphur and will inspect again in a week.
I cannot emphasize enough how important it is to continue to inspect trees repeatedly after an event like this. Get ahead of the damage early and stay ahead of it until the trees stabilize.


----------



## Waterdawg19

*Cutting Back*

Good info Mike. All my trees are in the garage. I looked them over last night and had to cut back my largest plumeria in a few spots. Even while wintering them in the garage I normally have to make a few cuts due to tips shriveling/black tips.


----------



## redfish203

So Mike, looking like maybe we dodged half of the bullet on our unprotected trees? Seems hard to believe.


----------



## fishjunky

So far looks like you did anyway. Mine took a hit but perhaps your neighbors house blocked wind and their pool may have kept yours just warm enough...Next few weeks will tell


----------



## jtburf

I am so glad I managed to get the green house built, I know when we hit the mid 20's I was showing 34.5 in the greenhouse. I am hoping all the plants fared okay!

John


----------



## fishjunky

John
Its not over yet...another one headed this way tomorrow night.


----------



## jtburf

fishjunky said:


> John
> Its not over yet...another one headed this way tomorrow night.


I know, I might add a small insurance heater...

Them big ole girls need loving too.

John


----------



## steve holchak

jtburf said:


> I know, I might add a small insurance heater...
> 
> Them big ole girls need loving too.
> 
> John


I'm using an oil filled radiator heater with good results

Steve


----------



## jtburf

steve holchak said:


> I'm using an oil filled radiator heater with good results
> 
> Steve


Steve,

The oil filled heater in the shed is keeping that room about 50, the oil filled one in the greenhouse was at 40 this morning when it was 28 out. I added a small propane heater just incase the house looses power.

All my big plants are in a 19ftx 10ft x 12ft tall green house.

Working well so far.

John


----------



## jm423

I have only one, about 18-20 inches tall, rooted this spring. In garage with couple of halogen work lights shining on it. You can feel the radiant heat on your hand, but ambient temp is in 30's. Any predictions? What I don't know about these critters would write a real big book!


----------



## jtburf

jm423 said:


> I have only one, about 18-20 inches tall, rooted this spring. In garage with couple of halogen work lights shining on it. You can feel the radiant heat on your hand, but ambient temp is in 30's. Any predictions? What I don't know about these critters would write a real big book!


With the lights close enough you could be fine, Halogen work lights produce some serious heat. 
One small plant could you not bring it in the house?

John


----------



## jtburf

18 degrees outside this morning Greenhouse was 35 degrees....

The insurance gas heater was worth it...


John


----------



## kinja

It was a good run but my in ground plants took a beating. Do I trim back to good wood now or wait until spring?

My mailman will be happy but my two largest were pushing 15 feet high and as big around.


----------



## fishjunky

I'd go ahead and cut now. Unlike other woody plants, plumeria have a lot of soft tissue and lots of sap. Once the damage turns to rot its likely to travel to the point you risk losing your trees. Here on Tiki, I'll start cutting next week and hope I find clean, undamaged wood toward the trunks. Cut back to good wood and hope for the best.

fj


----------



## Profish00

Mike, are you offering free tree inspections on the island?


----------



## fishjunky

Pro, sure! I've been cutting trees most of the day. give me a call


----------



## Waterdawg19

*Come on Spring*

I have all my plumeria in the garage and have had to cut back way more tips than in previous years due to shriveling/black tips. Normally I have to make 1 - 3 cuts. This winter has been more like 10 - 15.

Also, I was tired of not seeing anything green in the yard. I planted some seeds on 2/4(the first 2 pics) and the latest pic is 10 days later.

Come on spring!!!!!


----------



## 3192

Total lose on our plumerias. Plants were pulled and covered but did not survive. Some of these 30 plus plants weâ€™ve had since â€˜96. Nurseries should have a great year!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishjunky

GB

Were your plants all bare root, or in pots?


----------



## fishjunky

Erik, I hear ya on the need for green. I've started about 100 seeds so far and have 200+ cuttings callousing/rooting on heat mats. CMON SPRING!!!!

BTW: Nice use of a chicken container!

fj


----------



## Waterdawg19

fishjunky said:


> Erik, I hear ya on the need for green. I've started about 100 seeds so far and have 200+ cuttings callousing/rooting on heat mats. CMON SPRING!!!!
> 
> BTW: Nice use of a chicken container!
> 
> fj


Thanks mike. I get about 19 seeds in the chicken container. It makes the perfect little green house. The germination rate is 
close to 100% as long as I pre-soak the seeds in warm water for a few hours prior to planting.


----------



## fishjunky

Waterdawg19 said:


> Thanks mike. I get about 19 seeds in the chicken container. It makes the perfect little green house. The germination rate is
> close to 100% as long as I pre-soak the seeds in warm water for a few hours prior to planting.


I'd have to eat a lot of chicken to start all the seeds I'm planning this year...


----------



## 3192

fishjunky said:


> GB
> 
> Were your plants all bare root, or in pots?


Bare roots, stacked with heavy covering. We never anticipated 22f temps!! Neither did the pipes in the little guest house (the were insulated too!)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steve holchak

*When?*

Are Y'all putting your Plumies out? I usually wait till Easter. In Houston.


----------



## fishjunky

Steve
I have been contemplating moving mine but, since I'm surrounded by the bay there is much less chance of a frost than Houston. I'm waiting a couple of weeks to start moving them out at the farm in Dickinson as well. Third week of March I'll look at 10 day forecast then decide. Cheers and C'mon spring!


----------



## jboehm

Mine are out, but they are small and easy to move back inside.


----------



## jtburf

Little Steve, since I am in the middle of rebuilding still I am using that as my excuse to wait till after Spring Break.

I did find some freeze damage and had to trim back some of the Obama babies!

John


----------



## fishjunky

I'm looking for a really good year at the farm. Over the winter I've gotten many new varieties, including a good selection of JJ's and some show stoppers from Thailand. Pictures to follow in the coming days. Stay tuned and C'mon spring!

fj


----------



## ossnap

Well, it looks like my little greenhouse did the trick this winter. Getting excited to pull these guys out soon. Funny, one of my plumerias looks to have started growing a new seed pod while in there.
















Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fishjunky

ossnap said:


> well, it looks like my little greenhouse did the trick this winter. Getting excited to pull these guys out soon. Funny, one of my plumerias looks to have started growing a new seed pod while in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from my pixel 2 using tapatalk


bingo!


----------



## fishjunky

Long day at the plumeria farm yesterday. 36 yards of sand spread and leveled. Base for new row built. 70 yards of bedding mix coming next week. Found out Redfish203 really can run a front end loader! So ready to empty the greenhouse and my spare bedroom and get this show on the road! I'll have a great selection of Jungle Jack varieties this year, as well as several new Thai varieties.


----------



## Waterdawg19

Nice Mike. That is a lot of sand and flower bed mix. I used my one load of flower bed mix and got all these in the ground last weekend. Can't wait for everything to start waking up again.


----------



## ossnap

Looks good guys. I dedicated my entire back fence for my plumerias this year and it was barely enough space. I counted 20 plumerias that I pulled out of my little greenhouse. All I did was use my tiller to till up the dirt for now. I plan to get a load of dirt this weekend to spread out. The yard always looks so dreary in the winter when I have everything pulled up and then looks great again once it is all planted. I can't wait for the plumerias to start going again. It is a lot of work just to manage the 20 plants I have. I can't imagine dealing with much more and I have a bunch of seeds I'll need to be planting soon too.


----------



## fishjunky

Good luck with the seeds Snap! You may get a few MEHs but you also may get a couple that make you do a double take. Remember seedlings can take 2-5 years to bloom and it generally takes 3 bloom cycles for the characteristics to settle out. Don't ditch one just because 1st bloom wasn't much. They can change dramatically over the next 2 cycles. Here's one of mine for case in point. 1st bloom, then 2nd cycle.


----------



## ossnap

fishjunky said:


> Good luck with the seeds Snap! You may get a few MEHs but you also may get a couple that make you do a double take. Remember seedlings can take 2-5 years to bloom and it generally takes 3 bloom cycles for the characteristics to settle out. Don't ditch one just because 1st bloom wasn't much. They can change dramatically over the next 2 cycles. Here's one of mine for case in point. 1st bloom, then 2nd cycle.


Here is my batch of plumeria mess. Some of the seeds almost look like peppers. I still got some seed in a Ziploc but I'm not expecting much from those.























Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fishjunky

ossnap said:


> Here is my batch of plumeria mess. Some of the seeds almost look like peppers. I still got some seed in a Ziploc but I'm not expecting much from those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Snap
Couple of suggestions. Store seeds in a paper envelope (paper breathes) rather than plastic. They'll stay viable longer. I cover pods with knee high hose to make sure the wind doesn't scatter seeds when pod opens. Cheers!


----------



## ossnap

fishjunky said:


> Snap
> Couple of suggestions. Store seeds in a paper envelope (paper breathes) rather than plastic. They'll stay viable longer. I cover pods with knee high hose to make sure the wind doesn't scatter seeds when pod opens. Cheers!


Yeah, I learned the hard way about the bags after having some mold and become worthless after leaving them too long. I like the hose idea. I think I'll give that a try for the ones I have on the plants now. Thanks.


----------



## jtburf

Finally, Greenhouse emptied and broken down, all the big girls have been planted and staked. Lots of 2 year olds are just waiting to POP...

The freeze hit me some even in the heated greenhouse, next time I'll insulate it better.

Life is slowly getting back to normal after being flooded...

John


----------



## fishjunky

Lookin good John! by May it will be aces!


----------



## jtburf

fishjunky said:


> Lookin good John! by May it will be aces!


Thanks Mike, I am sure the big girls will like being out of the pots this season.

I will try to swing by when I am down your way next month.

Thanks
John


----------



## fishjunky

John, bring your credit card. I've got some stuff this year that will knock your socks off!


----------



## fishjunky

Coastalgriff-Great to meet you and your fam today. Hope your new ones do well for you. Post up some pics when they bloom. Cheers!

FJ


----------



## coastalgriff

It's always a pleasure to meet another 2cooler. I appreciate the plants and info Mike. We'll definitely be back out in May.


----------



## fishjunky

Still have new stuff coming in. Shipment today included Cheerfulness, Siri, Silk Gold. I have Sun Dragon on the way. You won't find these at your local HGC, Lowes or HD


----------



## Waterdawg19

Some keepers there Mike!


----------



## fishjunky

Erik, $$$$


----------



## Waterdawg19

fishjunky said:


> Erik, $$$$


I bet. That sun dragon is nice.
I purchased Black Purple and Fireblast last year. Couldn't pass em up.


----------



## fishjunky

Both are awesome varieties!


----------



## jtburf

^^^^^^^^ Dem's are purdy^^^^^^^


JOhn


----------



## fishjunky

I have several Black Purple that will be ready in May.


----------



## fishjunky

Had a friend come out and graft 5 George Browns (aka Musk Rainbow) for me yesterday. Should be ready by June 1. WooHoo!

Moving day tomorrow. finally got a crew together to empty the Ghouse. Its gonna be a grind but it's way past time. I'm usually up and running by mid March


----------



## jboehm

Just getting started for the year. I have 5.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishjunky

We have blooms! Pale but the party has started!


----------



## jboehm

What is the preferred off the shelf fertilizer?


----------



## ossnap

jboehm said:


> What is the preferred off the shelf fertilizer?


You want something high in Phosphorus. Green Light's "Super Bloom" is a pretty good off the shelf.


----------



## ossnap

fishjunky said:


> We have blooms! Pale but the party has started!


Looking good. I've got a lot of my plumerias shooting up blooms that don't even have leaves yet.


----------



## fishjunky

Snap, the plumeria "experts" are finding that a balanced fertilizer (I use 13-13-13) allows for an overall healthier plant than pounding them with high phosphorous bloom busters. My routine includes composted chicken manure, epsom salts, Carl Poole 13-13-13 and foliar feed with Medina Has to Gro. Just my $.02...


----------



## ossnap

fishjunky said:


> Snap, the plumeria "experts" are finding that a balanced fertilizer (I use 13-13-13) allows for an overall healthier plant than pounding them with high phosphorous bloom busters. My routine includes composted chicken manure, epsom salts, Carl Poole 13-13-13 and foliar feed with Medina Has to Gro. Just my $.02...


Thanks. I'll give that a try. I honestly didn't fertilize much at all last year. I think I gave one shot at the beginning and that was it. I should probably give them some good feedings this year though. I'll try your suggestion. Epsom salt is always a go to for lots of my plants at least a couple times a year. In the past I've bought the individual bags of phosphorus, bone meal, etc. I would mix that up with vermiculite, sand, soil, and compost and use that in my pots. Since I started planting them all directly in the ground I haven't used as much stuff.


----------



## jtburf

FishJunky,
Of my 10 or more bloomers I have 20+ inflows. I have a few girls with inflows and no leaves yet!!!

Gonna be a purdy season.

Oh yeah I feed on the 1st and 15th. I do a mix of Salt, 13-13-13 and Nelsons Plumeria food/

I see 12"-18" of growth yearly...

I need to come visit soon, how was the TIKI show???

John


----------



## fishjunky

Hey John! You've been quiet lately. Glad you have lots of inflos. Here's a question for you and the group. Do you really want 12-16" of growth every year, or would you rather have 4-6" with equal or more blooms? Everything I'm learning tells me thats what moving to a balanced feeding regimen gets you.

Tiki sale was awesome! Redfish203 and his bride helped and we were sold out in 2 1/2 hours, 85 plants gone to new homes.


----------



## jtburf

fishjunky said:


> Hey John! You've been quiet lately. Glad you have lots of inflos. Here's a question for you and the group. Do you really want 12-16" of growth every year, or would you rather have 4-6" with equal or more blooms? Everything I'm learning tells me thats what moving to a balanced feeding regimen gets you.
> 
> Tiki sale was awesome! Redfish203 and his bride helped and we were sold out in 2 1/2 hours, 85 plants gone to new homes.


Mike,
I have been out of town a lot and finishing up the rebuild. This is a great question, I like the growth on my 2 year olds, the mature bloomers would be great if I had more blooming. I will try to swing by next week to catch up as I am local.

Thanks
John


----------



## fishjunky

Season has definitely kicked off. Heirloom blooming today at the Ghouse


----------



## ossnap

First bloom of the season. I think this is one of my no names. Lots of plumeria getting ready to flower though.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ossnap

fishjunky said:


> Season has definitely kicked off. Heirloom blooming today at the Ghouse


Beautiful plumeria.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jtburf

FJ,

Love that color.

Ossnap,

nice, I have one that should open by Monday and 34 in various stages...

John


----------



## ossnap

Seed harvesting time and a better shot of my no name yellow variety.























Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker

Got a question I have had my plumerias going on two years and I have yet to get a bloom on the four plants I have. Maybe itâ€™s the fertilizer not sure. Need a few suggestions from yâ€™all.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## fishjunky

Hey Duck! Combination of temp, full sun hrs, soil and fertilizer are the key. Plumeria need at least 6 hrs of full sun to thrive. Soil should be good draining. I start the growing season with epsom salts, composted chicken manure and Medina Has to Gro. Throughout the season I alternate every two weeks with the Medina and a good quality 13-13-13. Cheers!


----------



## jtburf

FishJunky, 

Ever consider holding a Saturday AM Plumeria 101 Class for say 20.00 a head and all attendees get root-able cutting for attending?

Topics could be:

Feeding and Watering, Pruning for rooting and regrowth, Insect control, repotting techniques? 

Lots of Great ideas and information can be had from a master!!!


John


----------



## fishjunky

Hmmmm, hadn't thought about it but....any interest folks?


----------



## BigFatLab

Count me in


----------



## RayAM2007

*HILO*

My HiLo that I bought from you several weeks ago is about to bloom. There are several leaves btwn 2-5 inches long. Its over seven feet high.


----------



## jtburf

Count me in....

John


----------



## fishjunky

Twisted Zen photobombing Toba's fire at the farm yesterday


----------



## redfish203

Guys, check out Galveston Monthly there is a great article on Mikeâ€™s plumi farm...Gulf Coast Plumeria. You can also see it online if you canâ€™t get a copy. They do a great job with local articles...


----------



## Waterdawg19

Awesome! Congrats Mike


----------



## jtburf

Great article, very impressive.


John


----------



## cuzn dave

First ones opened last week here in Centex.
If I was smarter I would post some pics!


----------



## fishjunky

I've started importing new varieties from Thailand. Here's a sample:


----------



## jtburf

Nice, I had some first year bloomers just like #2 last season.

John


----------



## fishjunky

jtburf said:


> Nice, I had some first year bloomers just like #2 last season.
> 
> John


John, better hold on to it. This one is called Santa's Gift and is big $$


----------



## jtburf

fishjunky said:


> John, better hold on to it. This one is called Santa's Gift and is big $$


Yeah Buddy!!!Best part is she is a seedling I started from seeds a Plumeria Guru down on Tiki gave me...

John


----------



## jtburf

A few pic's of recent blooms, branching after freeze loss. 

I call the big ol Yellar one Lemon Meringue.

The pink girl really took off this last year.

Last count I have about 60 inflows in various stages of development.


----------



## jtburf

fishjunky said:


> John, better hold on to it. This one is called Santa's Gift and is big $$


Last seasons blooms


----------



## Waterdawg19

India, Cancun Pink and Vera Cruz


----------



## fishjunky

Lookin good Erik! The season is definitely on. Allison popped her 1st of the season yesterday at the farm. Inflos everywhere


----------



## fishjunky

Gina's as hot as a SE TX August....wait! it's still May!!!


----------



## Waterdawg19

Kauka Wilder. She didn't bloom last year, but she is full of inflows this year.


----------



## cuzn dave

Waterdawg19 said:


> Kauka Wilder. She didn't bloom last year, but she is full of inflows this year.


Very nice! Unusual petal shape, too.


----------



## jtburf

Testing the camera settings. Just a few bloomers.
John


----------



## fishjunky

Black Tiger at the farm this morning.


----------



## jboehm

One of my Plumeria has no leaves and no sign of any growing soon. My other 4 have already sprouted well and one already has 6 inches of growth. When I brought it out of the greenhouse it showed the beginnings of leaves, but the tiny sprouts died after a month. There are no soft spots and it seems to be well rooted. Should I give it more time or should I cut in to it.?


----------



## fishjunky

J B, personally I would wait unless you see tip damage or the branches are getting soft of shriveled. One thing you might do is ***** a branch and see if you get any latex oozing.


----------



## jboehm

fishjunky said:


> J B, personally I would wait unless you see tip damage or the branches are getting soft of shriveled. One thing you might do is ***** a branch and see if you get any latex oozing.


I stuck it and it gushed white liquid.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishjunky

Great color at the farm


----------



## jboehm

Is this one beginning to grow new branches? This is my problem child that has no leaves.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishjunky

JB, thats exactly what its doing! Interesting though, I dont see damage to the tip like Id normally expect.


----------



## bubbas kenner

*What is this color*

Called thank


----------



## jtburf

jboehm said:


> Is this one beginning to grow new branches? This is my problem child that has no leaves.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have two that did exactly the same, I trimmed them both as a test and 1 has started branching at the cuts, the other is still dormant.

We shall see.

Thanks
John


----------



## jtburf

bubbas kenner said:


> Called thank


Lovely,

John


----------



## jboehm

First inflow ever.








Beginning to multi branch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cody C

California Sunset has been blooming pretty well! 
Had several cuttings think about blooming, then just start growing like crazy.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishjunky

Lookin good guys! Keep posting those pics!


----------



## jtburf

fishjunky said:


> Lookin good guys! Keep posting those pics!


Wife showed me that Pic yesterday on Facebook... All I could do was shake my head...lol...

Looking great!!!
John


----------



## bubbas kenner

*Plumeria help needed*

Squirrels bit it in half had to replant n load the gamo now it don't look right too wide where should I cut to attempt a replant thanks


----------



## fishjunky

Bubba, personally I wouldn't cut it. wide and bushy is better for seeing blooms than 10' tall. Heck man, people pay a premium for compact growers.


----------



## bubbas kenner

fishjunky said:


> Bubba, personally I wouldn't cut it. wide and bushy is better for seeing blooms than 10' tall. Heck man, people pay a premium for compact growers.


As you can see the stump in the pot behind the plant I had to cut it where the hi winds broke it off right where the tree rats bit through it.I have googled how to cut n replant.What I found was to trim stems off the main wrap in seran wrap n tape it up for a few days than plant in perlite sounds like a pain in the butt.


----------



## WillieP

*Need Some Expert Advice*

I started out a few years back with a small cutting I got down at Tiki Island and by taking cutting's off of it as it got bigger I've ended up with some nice plant's. I lost three of them this past winter due to the freeze, thought I had them protected enough but I guess I didn't so the other day I was out where I had moved the planter's and saw where they were starting to grow again. I want to put them in new planter's so my question is, what is the best way to dig them out of the old planter's ? You will see in the last three pic's what I have. I'll take any advice I can get. Thanks.

.


----------



## bubbas kenner

WillieP said:


> I started out a few years back with a small cutting I got down at Tiki Island and by taking cutting's off of it as it got bigger I've ended up with some nice plant's. I lost three of them this past winter due to the freeze, thought I had them protected enough but I guess I didn't so the other day I was out where I had moved the planter's and saw where they were starting to grow again. I want to put them in new planter's so my question is, what is the best way to dig them out of the old planter's ? You will see in the last three pic's what I have. I'll take any advice I can get. Thanks.
> 
> .


Sorry not much help but was any special care in replanting them beauties


----------



## jtburf

WillieP said:


> I started out a few years back with a small cutting I got down at Tiki Island and by taking cutting's off of it as it got bigger I've ended up with some nice plant's. I lost three of them this past winter due to the freeze, thought I had them protected enough but I guess I didn't so the other day I was out where I had moved the planter's and saw where they were starting to grow again. I want to put them in new planter's so my question is, what is the best way to dig them out of the old planter's ? You will see in the last three pic's what I have. I'll take any advice I can get. Thanks.
> 
> .


I would leave them in their planters until winter and them pull them for storage, give them 3-4 more growing months.

Of course if they are mature rooted sprouts just dig wide and get as many roots as possible.

John


----------



## WillieP

jtburf said:


> I would leave them in their planters until winter and them pull them for storage, give them 3-4 more growing months.
> 
> Of course if they are mature rooted sprouts just dig wide and get as many roots as possible.
> 
> John


.


----------



## fishjunky

I would echo what John said. One additional thing, I would clean the rot out of the stump and fill the hole with caulk or putty to keep water from pooling in it and setting up more rot.


----------



## WillieP

Thanks guy's, as soon as thing's dry up a little I'll be moving them to new planter's.


----------



## Waterdawg19

There are a lot blooms right now. Here are some of the latest to open.
Hawaiian Rainbow(NOID)
Kennedy Grace(NOID)
Madam Poni Hybrid
Aztec Gold
Kauka Wilder
I saw an inflo on Fireblast a couple days ago as well. Can't wait to see the colors on that one!


----------



## BigFatLab

*New blooms*

Recent blooms


----------



## fishjunky

Looking good guys! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## fishjunky

Been a tough 7 days at the Ghouse. Last Tuesday I drove in to see a 25' tallow crashed down on a group of my rarest plants, splintering many of them. Sunday nite I got a call that a thunderstorm had peeled the cover off my Ghouse. If you're gonna raise plumeria in Texas you gotta be tough


----------



## Waterdawg19

Dang. Sorry Mike


----------



## cuzn dave

Ouch!


----------



## jtburf

When it rains it pours. Rotated for you.

John


----------



## fishjunky

Jackie is lighting things up!


----------



## Waterdawg19

That is a nice one Mike!

Here are Jeannie and Hilo Beauty.


----------



## fishjunky

The 2nd PSA Plumeria sale is July 21, next Saturday at the Nassau Bay Community Center, 9:30-3:00. If it's anything like the June sale I suggest being in line no later than 9:00. Check the PSA website early next week for a list of the varieties that will be on hand. I'm at table N for this one so stop by and say Hi! Cheers! fj


----------



## fishjunky

Here's a link to the website. Look under the events tab. https://theplumeriasociety.org


----------



## RayAM2007

*PSA Plumeria Show & Sale #2*

*the actual location is:*

*Bay Area Community Center *

*5002 NASA Parkway *
*Seabrook, TX 77586 United States*


----------



## jtburf

I sure wish I could learn how to grow these Plumerias...â€¦

All I can grow are Fragapina'sâ€¦.

Oh well one day!!!


John


----------



## fishjunky

A few I'll have available Saturday:


----------



## BigFatLab

*Hit the show today*

Stopped in at 9:30 & out by 10:30

Picked up some seeds ( My Valentine & Mary Helen Eggenberger)

Rooted Sundance

Big rooted Brazilian Sweetheart (Pictured)

Cutting of Aussie Confetti


----------



## fishjunky

You had some good will power. There were some awesome varieties available


----------



## Waterdawg19

*Fireblast*

Here is a pic of Fireblast opening last night. Hopefully it will be fully open today.


----------



## jtburf

That is really nice looking

John


----------



## Mattsfishin

I have never commented on this post . I have 2 things to say. You guys grow the most amazing and beautiful plants I have ever seen. The second thing is I really wish I had the talent and place to grow these.


----------



## jtburf

Matt, you can grow them in a container on a simple patio.

Fishjunky has a full blown business, the rest of us are just addicted... Or at least I am.

John


----------



## steve holchak

Costa Rica








Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## jboehm

My problem child has come a long way since it looked dead from winter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishjunky

Lookin good! They are amazingly resilient. Redfish, post up a pic of how Gail is rebounding


----------



## redfish203

fishjunky said:


> Lookin good! They are amazingly resilient. Redfish, post up a pic of how Gail is rebounding


Ok, couple of pics...pride of Tiki did so well with the freeze I had to get her a pool....j105, something Mike knows, pride of Tiki (Gail), j115.


----------



## Muddskipper

Am I the only one who feels like the heat has caused most to stop blooming

Or is it because I use an organic fertilizer that is balanced?


----------



## redfish203

MS, They love heat, just getting late for some varieties while others are going strong. Nothing wrong with organic stuff, FJ turned me on to composted chicken manure, works great. Thatâ€™s my take....


----------



## fishjunky

Muddskipper said:


> Am I the only one who feels like the heat has caused most to stop blooming
> 
> Or is it because I use an organic fertilizer that is balanced?


Skipper, I had a major flush of blooms in June and early July at the farm. They seem to have waned significantly. I hit them with manure and Medina Has to Gro before last weeks rain. Hoping to get a 2nd round. Here at home where I can better control water, they are blooming steady. BTW: I never got around to fertilizing at all here at home...go figure. cheers!


----------



## jtburf

The hotter it gets the more mine are blooming! I'll post some pics soon.

John


----------



## jtburf

A few pics of this season


----------



## fishjunky

Still got some blooming at the farm but the heat is taking its toll


----------



## jtburf

Mike this heat is causing my inflows to turn black and fall off. 

John


----------



## jtburf

Mike, Curly Amgarious? Also the inflows that are dieing.


----------



## steve holchak

Celedine









Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## fishjunky

Nice!


----------



## cajun3gunner

So what in y'alls opinion are more common strong smelling plumerias


----------



## jtburf

cajun3gunner said:


> So what in y'alls opinion are more common strong smelling plumerias


Really do not fully understand the question, I have at least 4 or 5 different fragrances from mine. Spicy, semi sweet, Gardenia type, muted.

I can say with the wife fills her crystal punch bowl with fresh blooms our house smells heavenly. On the right breeze my back yard is like being in Hawaii.

John


----------



## cajun3gunner

i'm looking to make a list of plants that smell. Also not rare/hard to find would be nice. More semi sweet is what i'm looking for


----------



## jtburf

Celidine is the most common one around, White with a yellow throat, She smells really nice. Are you looking for mature bloomers?


John


----------



## fishjunky

As far as scent:

Aztec gold, Penang Peach, JL Hawaiian Rose, Jeannie Moragne, Coolaid, Grove Farm, Mary Helen Eggenberger, Lemon Drop, Mardi Gras...just to rattle off a few.


----------



## jtburf

A few pics from this year


----------



## fishjunky

Still lookin good John!


----------



## jboehm

My flock have been making steady progress.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtburf

^^^^^^ Very Nice^^^^^^


Thanks Mike

John


----------



## Waterdawg19

*First bloom from one of our seedlings*

It is only the first bloom cycle so it could change a bit. First pic is the mother plant we call Hawaiian Rainbow.
FishJunky I have a question. I know it can take up to three blooming cycles to get the true color, but what is considered a blooming cycle? I have a second inflo coming out now. Could that one be different or would an inflo produced next season be the second cycle?


----------



## fishjunky

Hey Erik!
I don't believe a 2nd successive info would constitute another bloom cycle. IMHO a 2nd bloom cycle would either be blooms a year apart or blooms on tips the were generated from the previous bloom.


----------



## Waterdawg19

fishjunky said:


> Hey Erik!
> I don't believe a 2nd successive info would constitute another bloom cycle. IMHO a 2nd bloom cycle would either be blooms a year apart or blooms on tips the were generated from the previous bloom.


Thanks Mike


----------



## steve holchak

Slaughter pink









Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldriver88

I have 2 plumerias that are around 4' tall. I would like to plant them near my pool, would yall recommend that or keep them in the pots?? Thank you!!!!


----------



## steve holchak

oldriver88 said:


> I have 2 plumerias that are around 4' tall. I would like to plant them near my pool, would yall recommend that or keep them in the pots?? Thank you!!!!


Pots are easier to bring in for winter. I have to dig my big ones up every year, pots are not an option.


----------



## jtburf

oldriver88 said:


> I have 2 plumerias that are around 4' tall. I would like to plant them near my pool, would yall recommend that or keep them in the pots?? Thank you!!!!


They will do much better planted, better water retention, they will become a much stronger plant. I had plants put on 12"-24" of growth this year when planted compared to potted.

Just my observation.

John


----------



## oldriver88

jtburf said:


> They will do much better planted, better water retention, they will become a much stronger plant. I had plants put on 12"-24" of growth this year when planted compared to potted.
> 
> Just my observation.
> 
> John


Any special soil and feed for when I plant them?? Thank you!!


----------



## fishjunky

Anytime I repot or plant, I water in well with Medina Has to Gro. As far as soil, just make sure it drains well.


----------



## jtburf

oldriver88 said:


> Any special soil and feed for when I plant them?? Thank you!!


I mix a 50/50 blend of a name brand potting soil, and perlite for drainage when in potsâ€¦ I keep my beds very rich in organic.

I feed bi-weekly a mixture of Vigoro 13-13-13 fertilizer mix and Nelson Plumeria food 50/50.

Thanks
John


----------



## cuzn dave

You can also plant in a big pot then put the pot in the ground.
It's a pain to dig up and take in at the end of season but plants seem to do pretty well.


----------



## fishjunky

Well folks, plumeria season is winding down and all this rain hasn't helped what blooms are left. Now is the time to start thinking about winter and dormancy/storage. Stop fertilizing so your plants can take a breather. You can even begin trimming off some of the lower leaves. Rust will likely show itself any time now, if it hasn't already. Personally. I don't sweat it. It will make the remaining leaves ugly but won't appreciably harm the plant. Farmer's Almanacs are at odds as to what kind of winter we will have in the south so best be prepared to move/protect them. If you only have a few, no need to pull them unless a frost/freeze is predicted. Remember a frost can do heavy tip damage. If your plants are too big to move or cover and a freeze is coming, take big safety cuttings. Lots of folks learned this lesson the hard way last year and lost them. Pick at least one good size multi-tip branch from each variety. Make a clean flat cut. Cover the cut end tightly with cling wrap and seal with electrical tape. Set the cutting in a protected place with good air flow. Once spring comes, pot it up. If your mother tree didn't take a hit nothing lost, you will have a new tree to enjoy.

Cheers!

FJ


----------



## jtburf

fishjunky said:


> Well folks, plumeria season is winding down and all this rain hasn't helped what blooms are left. Now is the time to start thinking about winter and dormancy/storage. Stop fertilizing so your plants can take a breather. You can even begin trimming off some of the lower leaves. Rust will likely show itself any time now, if it hasn't already. Personally. I don't sweat it. It will make the remaining leaves ugly but won't appreciably harm the plant. Farmer's Almanacs are at odds as to what kind of winter we will have in the south so best be prepared to move/protect them. If you only have a few, no need to pull them unless a frost/freeze is predicted. Remember a frost can do heavy tip damage. If your plants are too big to move or cover and a freeze is coming, take big safety cuttings. Lots of folks learned this lesson the hard way last year and lost them. Pick at least one good size multi-tip branch from each variety. Make a clean flat cut. Cover the cut end tightly with cling wrap and seal with electrical tape. Set the cutting in a protected place with good air flow. Once spring comes, pot it up. If your mother tree didn't take a hit nothing lost, you will have a new tree to enjoy.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> FJ


Mike,

Lets say you have between 60 and 70 plants, ranging from seedlings to 12-14ft tall mature mother plants. Are you willing to assist in building the temp greenhouse and moving said plants? Just asking for an addict...

John


----------



## Hayniedude24

Are they deer proof?


----------



## fishjunky

jtburf said:


> Mike,
> 
> Lets say you have between 60 and 70 plants, ranging from seedlings to 12-14ft tall mature mother plants. Are you willing to assist in building the temp greenhouse and moving said plants? Just asking for an addict...
> 
> John


Now John, you know I've got ALL I can say grace over...


----------



## fishjunky

Texashookset said:


> Are they deer proof?


I don't know for sure. They are related to oleander and the sap is toxic so I. think they should be relatively distasteful to deer.


----------



## jtburf

Well a little eariler than normally planned, however roofers are scheduled for next week so i had to get these girls up this weekend.

Still have 4 to pull, just waiting on some root pouch planters to get in this week.

John


----------



## cajun3gunner

so one of my plants just started an inflo. any chance it may bloom in this weather?


----------



## jtburf

cajun3gunner said:


> so one of my plants just started an inflo. any chance it may bloom in this weather?


Yes, still a good chance it will go full bloom, you have to winterize it so light and heat and you can be very surprised...

John


----------



## cajun3gunner

jtburf said:


> Celidine is the most common one around, White with a yellow throat, She smells really nice. Are you looking for mature bloomers?
> 
> John





fishjunky said:


> As far as scent:
> 
> Aztec gold, Penang Peach, JL Hawaiian Rose, Jeannie Moragne, Coolaid, Grove Farm, Mary Helen Eggenberger, Lemon Drop, Mardi Gras...just to rattle off a few.


fishjunky i'll have to get with you next spring and see what you have for sale. for sure i'd like a mardi gras


----------



## fishjunky

I'm not ready for. winter but my Ghouse is.


----------



## jtburf

Great to see you got her squared away!!!

Helping a brother out!!!


----------



## jtburf

Cold snap a coming you all better get ready!!!


Lows in the mid 30's Mon to Wed...

John


----------



## jtburf

Greenhouse is up. 70 of the 90 Plumerias I have are in there. It is 25ft x 15ft and 12ft tall. End caps go on today, with the heaters and thermostats.
Decided to build it around several Extra Large mature plants...lol
Not much room left, so far I have found 17 seed pods, from mature to just budding!!!

John


----------



## jtburf

Double Post


----------



## ossnap

All set here. Only managed to break 2 small limbs.
















Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jtburf

Looks great Onsnap!!!!

I broke 4 tips, not bad overall....

John


----------



## fishjunky

UGH! Looks like I may get burned this year. I always move trees in at Thanksgiving. Cant get a crew before that. fingers crossed.


----------



## jtburf

fishjunky said:


> UGH! Looks like I may get burned this year. I always move trees in at Thanksgiving. Cant get a crew before that. fingers crossed.


Mother Nature is being nasty to us this year.... Good luck.

I checked heaters this morning as I am traveling later today and so far working like they should.

John


----------



## Hayniedude24

Texashookset said:


> Are they deer proof?


Found out the first couple of days a few weeks ago that they are definitely not. I just saw this thread again so I figured Iâ€™d just throw that out there.


----------



## jtburf

fishjunky said:


> UGH! Looks like I may get burned this year. I always move trees in at Thanksgiving. Cant get a crew before that. fingers crossed.


Mike,
New topic, have you ever seen or heard of rust treatment via systemic plant treatments?

I am just wondering out loud if it is even possible.

Thanks
John


----------



## Delmar Dog

Let me jump in here real quick... Ive got a problem. Ive accumulated too many plants and storing them is a problem. I plan on getting a large shed next but for now im looking to downsize. Anybody want to buy a few of these off me. Some potted, some grown from seeds. Also have some 4-5 footers im tired of pulling up every year. Im in the Mont Belvieu area. Not looking to liquidate, just make space.

Ill post more pics when i can get to a PC


----------



## Delmar Dog

Photos are a mess. The tall ones are a Slaughter Pink, Puh Kea, Scott Pratt, and an unknown yellow pink mix. One tall one is a Guillot Sunset but i would want cuttings off of that one.












































Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddskipper

Well every year I mess around and wait until last minute just to p!$$ off momma when I tell her I need help bring in all the plants....

Guess what- she MAD ! But all 25 are stored for another winter.....

I brought my big one down to a more manageable size too 13â€™ was too big ...so I Have a bunch of starters for next year to give away


----------



## Waterdawg19

Got all mine stored for the winter. Our backyard looks like a totally different place. Hope you don't get hit hard Mike.


----------



## Waterdawg19

Don't forget to check on your plumerias during this dormant period. I had to make around 10-12 cuts due shriveling black tips yesterday. Make sure you cut back to where the black rot is not visible. The last two years I have had to make way more cuts than years past. 

Mike,
Do you have any tips on reducing this during the dormant season? I did not spray with any fungicide prior to storage this year.


----------



## jtburf

Waterdawg19 said:


> Don't forget to check on your plumerias during this dormant period. I had to make around 10-12 cuts due shriveling black tips yesterday. Make sure you cut back to where the black rot is not visible. The last two years I have had to make way more cuts than years past.
> 
> Mike,
> Do you have any tips on reducing this during the dormant season? I did not spray with any fungicide prior to storage this year.


Are you sure it has not gotten colder than you thought in the storage area???

John


----------



## Waterdawg19

That is a possibility as well. Mine are stored in the garage. I don’t keep a heater in there.


----------



## jtburf

Waterdawg19 said:


> That is a possibility as well. Mine are stored in the garage. I donâ€™t keep a heater in there.


Post a picture of the tips.

I run my heaters on thermostats, you can see them on my greenhouse build above...

John


----------



## Waterdawg19

Here is a pic of one.


----------



## Waterdawg19

Here is one that just popped up. I just picked up a heater for the garage.


----------



## jtburf

Waterdawg19 said:


> Here is one that just popped up. I just picked up a heater for the garage.


I would wager it got colder than you thought, not sure where Mike is, do you follow him on Facebook?

John


----------



## jtburf

Well I opened the ends on my greenhouse to let it dry out and I found some freeze and moisture damage. I am ready for these cold snaps to end.

Going to get rid of a bunch of plants here soon.


John


----------



## fishjunky

Hi guys, sorry I've been AWOL. Some varieties are susceptible to black tip fungus. This generally occurs during storage months. As a preventative, spray all tips with a copper based fungicide. Once a plant gets black tip there's nothing to do but cut to clean wood. Keep blades clean with alcohol to prevent spread of the fungus. It's important to stay ahead of black tip. I have lost entire plants by not acting quickly enough.


----------



## jtburf

fishjunky said:


> Hi guys, sorry I've been AWOL. Some varieties are susceptible to black tip fungus. This generally occurs during storage months. As a preventative, spray all tips with a copper based fungicide. Once a plant gets black tip there's nothing to do but cut to clean wood. Keep blades clean with alcohol to prevent spread of the fungus. It's important to stay ahead of black tip. I have lost entire plants by not acting quickly enough.


Welcome back, could be Black tip, I will check into it more.

John


----------



## jtburf

Plumeria Liquidation.

See Classifieds

https://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=23672277#post23672277

John


----------



## jtburf

Starting to see some new leafs pop out, still having cut back issues.

Are your plants out???

John


----------



## Waterdawg19

I have had more cut back issues than normal it seems. The painful one was having to gut back my fireblast. I have some plants out and will getting them all out over the next couple weeks. I have a few in the garage that are bare rooted and already showing new growth and some that are a little shriveled and looking thirsty.


----------



## jtburf

Waterdawg, I am cutting back again today and applying Powered Sulpher on all the cuts to insure I can stop the loss.

John


----------



## jtburf

Well Spring growth is happening, have a couple inflows showing and a bunch of new leaves popping up!!!

Going to be a great growing season!!!

John


----------



## jtburf

Well after doing a lot of trimming last fall and again this spring after I discovered Black Tip Rot, I am very excited to see how the girls are pushing new growth. I thinned out the heard of 90 to about 50-60 plumerias. By my count this morning 8 inflows, tons of crowning and nodes pushing branches.

Last 3 seasons I fed a hot fertilizer for growth, I have switched to a Triple Phosphate blend with 13-13-13 as a supplement carrier. Lets see how this season comes along. This year I plan on more experimental grafting and seed pod stimulation. I had 17 seed pods going into the greenhouse in November. due to excessive moisture I lost all of them.

Mike, how are your girls doing after the winter???

John


----------



## Muddskipper

NOTE: Upcoming Plumeria Society of America show/sales & classes include:
SAT., JUNE 8: PLUMERIA SOCIETY OF AMERICA SHOW & SALE, 9:30am-3 pm, Seabrook. Free.
TUES., JULY 9: GROWING PLUMERIAS, 7-9pm, Hermann Park.
SAT., JULY 20: PLUMERIA SOCIETY OF AMERICA SHOW & SALE, 9:30am-3:00 pm, Seabrook. Free.


----------



## Fragger

wow could you make pics bigger , had to get my bifocals LOL!!


----------



## jtburf

Honey Badger said:


> wow could you make pics bigger , had to get my bifocals LOL!!


If you are speaking to me, sure. How's this?


----------



## Muddskipper

SAT., JUNE 15: PASSION FOR PLUMERIA by VIRGINIA McCLOSKY, 11am-12:30pm, Wabash Feed & Garden, 4537 N. Shepherd, Register: bit.ly/2XxCywQ, 713-863-8322. wabashfeed.com


----------



## jtburf

Just an FYI Folks, with all this rain now is a good time to add Epsom Salt to your fertilizer mix. If your not seeing blooms are even inflows add Triple Super Phosphate to your mix!!!



John


----------



## jtburf

Updated Back Yard Pic's


----------



## jtburf

Cutting bloom from JT's Hawaiian Breeze!


----------



## jtburf

All just a PSA for Plumeria growers...

DO NOT WATER OR FEED THEM!!!!

If you do, do not be shocked at the results!!!

A few of Kanoes Sunburst first blooms.


----------



## jtburf

A Seedling of DUKE first blooms:


----------



## jtburf

A Cutting I took of JT's Hawaiian Breeze.
She looks just like her momma!!!


----------



## jtburf

Finally, 4 different 2019 seedlings.
almost 54 seedlings from these three and one Mystery donor:


----------



## jtburf

And finally these are 2018 seedlings from a Celidine mother plant!!


----------



## Waterdawg19

A few blooms from the yard yesterday. Gotta love this time of year.


----------



## Muddskipper

SAT., JULY 20: PLUMERIA SOCIETY OF AMERICA SHOW & SALE, 9:30am-pm, Bay Area Community Center, 5002 E Nasa Parkway, Seabrook. Free. theplumeriasociety.org


----------



## jtburf

FYI all, we are approaching rust season, if your not already using it I am have great success with Bioadvanced 3 n 1 Rose food with a systemic fungicide. I add a few cups to a 5# of 13-13-13 and 1# of Triple super phosphate bloom enhancer!!!


John


----------



## Muddskipper

Do you guys find this heat we get in July and August hurts bloom production.....or do you just water more?


----------



## jtburf

Muddskipper said:


> Do you guys find this heat we get in July and August hurts bloom production.....or do you just water more?


You are aware Plumerias are succulents correct?

They bloom more with the heat.

I hate to tell you this, you MUST water them daily especially if they have a large amount of foliage. The biggest mistake most make is allowing them to sit in water.

You drink daily correct? Do you like standing in a puddle all day? 
"Nope" I bet is your answer. It is no different with them.

Have you ever traveled to the lands they come from?

Hot, humid and a daily rain shower is the norm not the exception.

John


----------



## Cody C

any particular reason blooms lay over lazily? It was standing straight up until the blooms began opening up, then itâ€™s like theyâ€™re too heavy? Bangkok fire

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtburf

Cody C said:


> any particular reason blooms lay over lazily? It was standing straight up until the blooms began opening up, then itâ€™s like theyâ€™re too heavy? Bangkok fire
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cody,
I have several that will lay like that when right before I water them. Are they watered regularly?

John


----------



## Cody C

jtburf said:


> Cody,
> 
> I have several that will lay like that when right before I water them. Are they watered regularly?
> 
> John


Thanks John, Iâ€™ve been watering nearly daily, this bloom has just gotten lazy I guess, the rest of the plant is happy and acts like it has been receiving enough water.

Either way, blooms are pretty and this cooler weather sure is going to make keeping their thirst quenched easier!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cody C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cody C

Looking good with the afternoon shower! 
Only a couple knocked over with the crazy wind!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtburf

Cody, looking great, when they are in pots and get top heavy drive a fence post in the ground to secure them, I have had them break long branches when the wind knocks them over!!

John


----------



## jtburf

A few pic's I took this weekend. Some of the marks are different places I am trimming back this winter.


John


----------



## Cody C

Looking good John!

This storm just came through and while the 1.5â€ of rain was welcomed, whatever happened to cause this, wasnâ€™t 

Snapped them all 3 off from the trunk... guess Iâ€™ll have 3 of these next summer! 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtburf

Cody C said:


> Looking good John!
> 
> This storm just came through and while the 1.5â€ of rain was welcomed, whatever happened to cause this, wasnâ€™t
> 
> Snapped them all 3 off from the trunk... guess Iâ€™ll have 3 of these next summer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cody,

That sucks.

1. snip off all leaves now and leave a 1/2" long stub.
2. separate the v piece
3. apply sulfur to the exposed (Planted) exposed ends.

Allow the broken new roots to dry for 2 weeks before trying to root them.


----------



## Wolfie#2

I have been seeing this thread for a while now but did not follow it due to did not know what a plumeria was except it was a tropical plant. And I didn't need another tropical to take care of. Now I know what a plumeria is. Wife has 2 she got as cuttings and they bloomed for the first time this summer. I had some questions and remembering this thread I started browsing. Now I'm hooked darnit!
Just finished up page 40 and gotta quit for the day, goats are hungry! But I have a lot of questions now so I guess Y'all will have to answer a lot of 'em for me.
Wow, the variety of colors these plants have is mind boggling. Looks like the garage is gonna get fuller in the winter. May even have to build a greenhouse.


----------



## steve holchak

Yep












































Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jtburf

Very nice Steve!

John


----------



## Muddskipper

Who has pulled their plumerias out?

I have started... I had to trim back a bunch of mine...so lots of cuttings started

I got a tip from a plumeria group- said I could use cinnamon as a rooting hormone ... any one ever hear that?


----------



## Waterdawg19

I have seen people using cinnamon as well. I just coat the cutting with root stimulator.

Been gradually getting mine out. Have quite a few branches that broke off. They are already waking up. Can't wait to see the big green leaves.


----------



## Muddskipper

Cool Pic waterdawg

I want to see a before and after this summer when they are in bloom


----------



## Waterdawg19

Muddskipper said:


> Cool Pic waterdawg
> 
> I want to see a before and after this summer when they are in bloom


Will do. I already spotted one inflo pushing out.


----------



## Muddskipper

*Plumeria Event*

TUES. MAY 12: 
PLUMERIA IN THE CARIBBEAN ISLANDS by NICOLE TIERRMAN, 
7-9 pm; Cherie Flores Garden Pavillion, 1500 Hermann Dr. Free. Plumeria Society of America event.

www.theplumeriasociety.org


----------



## jtburf

All out and almost a dozen inflos at various stages.


----------



## tealnexttime1

*plumeria*

man just ran across this thread . we love plumerias . i grow the pudica kind, very rare here in texas . this is only pic i have but we have some 5 feet tall in front yard. they dont like freeze but we but protective bags during winter right before a freeze and they did good past winter. but u have some nice ones


----------



## Waterdawg19

*Everything is really popping around the yard*

Just a few loving this heat.


----------



## Waterdawg19

*continued....*

.


----------



## EWV8434

*New grower here...*

Just read the entire thread for the 3rd time in the last 2 years, time to try this out, lol!! Is anyone moving their plants outside already? I have 3 big "y" cuttings (about 2' tall) a friend gave me so I'm thinking about platting a large one and separating the rest into individual cuttings. Is this a good move or should I leave them whole? Thanks for the input and looking forward to a great season. EWV

:texasflag


----------



## jtburf

EWV8434 said:


> Just read the entire thread for the 3rd time in the last 2 years, time to try this out, lol!! Is anyone moving their plants outside already? I have 3 big "y" cuttings (about 2' tall) a friend gave me so I'm thinking about platting a large one and separating the rest into individual cuttings. Is this a good move or should I leave them whole? Thanks for the input and looking forward to a great season. EWV
> 
> :texasflag


Still a few weeks early, I would hold off until the night time temp's are not lower than 50F.

Separating them gives your more chances of success, Cut them and allow to callous over for 10-14 days before planting.

Thanks
JOhn


----------



## cajun3gunner

EWV8434 said:


> Just read the entire thread for the 3rd time in the last 2 years, time to try this out, lol!! Is anyone moving their plants outside already? I have 3 big "y" cuttings (about 2' tall) a friend gave me so I'm thinking about platting a large one and separating the rest into individual cuttings. Is this a good move or should I leave them whole? Thanks for the input and looking forward to a great season. EWV
> 
> :texasflag


I only had my plumeria's in garage of 2 weeks this winter. But I only have 10 so moving them is easy


----------

